# Higher chance of chemicals over 35?



## LuvallmyH

I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?


----------



## Taurus8484

I think so. I had 3 in 4 cycles before my son at 38.


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?

Hi hun just wanted to give you my history as it might reassure you a bit!? My first beautiful child was born when I was age 35, miscarriage then at 9 weeks at age 37 (approx), second beautiful child born when I was age 38, third beautiful child born when I was heading for 41. Have been trying for our last and final addition to the family for the past year and since December I had 3 chemicals in a row (none of which got past 5 weeks) and I'm currently pregnant and heading for 7 weeks next Monday, I had a scan Monday just gone and they saw a flicker on baba but it was too small to confirm so going back next Monday for them to check viability and date the pregnancy fingers xd. I just wanted to give you some hope I do think your eggs age but you only need 1 good one!!! I personally took the chemicals as a good sign that I was getting pregnant and really it was only a matter of getting a good egg. You also are only 38 so have potentially a good many reproductive years left yet to try - keep going hun and fingers xd for you.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?
> 
> Hi hun just wanted to give you my history as it might reassure you a bit!? My first beautiful child was born when I was age 35, miscarriage then at 9 weeks at age 37 (approx), second beautiful child born when I was age 38, third beautiful child born when I was heading for 41. Have been trying for our last and final addition to the family for the past year and since December I had 3 chemicals in a row (none of which got past 5 weeks) and I'm currently pregnant and heading for 7 weeks next Monday, I had a scan Monday just gone and they saw a flicker on baba but it was too small to confirm so going back next Monday for them to check viability and date the pregnancy fingers xd. I just wanted to give you some hope I do think your eggs age but you only need 1 good one!!! I personally took the chemicals as a good sign that I was getting pregnant and really it was only a matter of getting a good egg. You also are only 38 so have potentially a good many reproductive years left yet to try - keep going hun and fingers xd for you.Click to expand...

I'm sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your new pregnancy! I wish you a very happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy! Thank you for your kind words and encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Luv : ) forgot to say I'm 43 in October! All being well with this baba it will defo be our last LO. Keep the faith hun, stay positive and see the chemicals as your body knowing what to do / you're fertile but you just need to catch that good egg x

PS Thanks for your kind wishes - I need them at the mo' Monday seems forever away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm 43 in November and had my first cp in March this year, although I had a loss in June 2012 at 12 weeks followed by a further loss in October 2012 at 11 weeks I got a bfp at 7dpo in January 2013 and our perfect little boy was born 18/10/2013 just before I turned 42, hope that gives some hope, despite the cp we won't give up and are hoping we are lucky enough again xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you masses of luck for Monday Sunshine xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> I'm 43 in November and had my first cp in March this year, although I had a loss in June 2012 at 12 weeks followed by a further loss in October 2012 at 11 weeks I got a bfp at 7dpo in January 2013 and our perfect little boy was born 18/10/2013 just before I turned 42, hope that gives some hope, despite the cp we won't give up and are hoping we are lucky enough again xxx

Oh Oasis that sounds like a tough deal two miscarriages like that one after the other - so sorry you had to go through that! You must have been soooo delighted to welcome your little fella into the world :happydance:after that xx stay positive it will happen for you again xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Wishing you masses of luck for Monday Sunshine xxxx

Thanks hun the time is really dragging - I just would like to know either way now really ........... I'm hoping for positive news but don't want to get my hopes up iykwim.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Sunshine, it was awful but we feel so so lucky to have Brooklyn, hopefully we can be that lucky again, please let us know how it goes Monday? Will be thinking of you, lots luv xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Will do Oasis - off out for the day with the little monsters to take my mind off it! Enjoy ur little fella Brooklyn fingers xd he will have a little brother or sister soon to play with - the fact you had a chemical recently is a v good sign that you are still fertile xx you just have to catch that good egg -- are you taking any supplements to improve egg quaity?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Sunshine that makes me feel a lot better, I was going to get cq10 etc but I never did get around to it, just been on pregnacare last 3 months, have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Wishing you the best for tomorrow Sunshine!

I hope you caught that egg Oasis!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much luvallmyh, I'm so sorry about your cp, I really hope you have success this cycle xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Oasis and Luv : ( not good news today. Fetal pole went from 5mm to 5.9mm today and it should grow 1mm a day and no hb. THey diagnosed missed mc and I have opted to do it naturally as I don't want to take any medications, etc. Feeling sad today - I got the news and then had to go straight to work which was a nightmare! I have to just wait now - praying it is not as bad as the mc I had a few years ago as that was pretty horrific and happened when I was at work and I ended up in hospital. My OH said at least I could have a glass of wine now (which is much needed!) but I keep thinking what if they got it wrong ........ this whole ttc business is just like a bloody rollercoaster!!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Oasis and Luv : ( not good news today. Fetal pole went from 5mm to 5.9mm today and it should grow 1mm a day and no hb. THey diagnosed missed mc and I have opted to do it naturally as I don't want to take any medications, etc. Feeling sad today - I got the news and then had to go straight to work which was a nightmare! I have to just wait now - praying it is not as bad as the mc I had a few years ago as that was pretty horrific and happened when I was at work and I ended up in hospital. My OH said at least I could have a glass of wine now (which is much needed!) but I keep thinking what if they got it wrong ........ this whole ttc business is just like a bloody rollercoaster!!!!

I'm so very sorry. :hugs: I hope everything works itself out naturally. I know I can't say anything else that is going to make the pain any easier. I'm just really sorry. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Sunshine I'm so very very sorry, was thinking of you today so hoping for the best, I wish I could say something to help but I know no words really can, just that I had my lo after two back to back losses, it doesn't make the losses any easier I know of course but you will be successful and get that sticky bean, lots of luv to you xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Luv and Oasis xx feeling bit better now - just waiting for it all to happen and no sign of it yet -- feels like forever I have to say. Tough week really but will take the weekend to adjust and get my head around what is coming. I really feel like a glass of wine but keep thinking what if they were wrong!! Crazy I know ........

Anyway how are u to ladies both doing? Any good news from either of you? xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Thanks Luv and Oasis xx feeling bit better now - just waiting for it all to happen and no sign of it yet -- feels like forever I have to say. Tough week really but will take the weekend to adjust and get my head around what is coming. I really feel like a glass of wine but keep thinking what if they were wrong!! Crazy I know ........
> 
> Anyway how are u to ladies both doing? Any good news from either of you? xx

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. It really just takes time. Not much to report here. Cd 7 after my cp & spotting. Af was terrible! I expect to o around cd 16. We will see what happens from there. I remember my first mc it took weeks to bleed once it was confirmed. I hope your moves along quickly. Limbo is a terrible place to be.


----------



## Oasis717

So glad you're feeling a bit better, lovely to hear from you, I'm 8 dpo getting positives and negatives! Xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> Sunshine14 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Luv and Oasis xx feeling bit better now - just waiting for it all to happen and no sign of it yet -- feels like forever I have to say. Tough week really but will take the weekend to adjust and get my head around what is coming. I really feel like a glass of wine but keep thinking what if they were wrong!! Crazy I know ........
> 
> Anyway how are u to ladies both doing? Any good news from either of you? xx
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. It really just takes time. Not much to report here. Cd 7 after my cp & spotting. Af was terrible! I expect to o around cd 16. We will see what happens from there. I remember my first mc it took weeks to bleed once it was confirmed. I hope your moves along quickly. Limbo is a terrible place to be.Click to expand...

Thanks Luv you are right the waiting really is the worst part and not knowing when or where it is going to happen. I found after all my cp's that I didn't O the next month and then the month after got PG again with all 3 - all v strange! Fingers xd for you this cyce that u get ur rainbow baba xx


----------



## Oasis717

How are you now? I've just had my second cp in 6 months:( xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oasis717 said:


> How are you now? I've just had my second cp in 6 months:( xxxxxx

Sorry. :hugs: It's just heartbreaking!


----------



## Oasis717

I know isn't it:( xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> How are you now? I've just had my second cp in 6 months:( xxxxxx

Ahh Oasis I'm so sorry to hear that sending you some big hug :hugs: I know how tough it is having chemicals and I hate to say it hun but it really is part of the territory when ttc at our age :nope: doesn't make it any easier I know!! I know it is also not going to make your sadness any easier but at least you are getting pregnant - that's a really positive thing hun xx :thumbup: The only thing I can say from experience is try not to get too emotionally invested in the pregnancy until you know it's all looking good - easy to say and tough to do but if you want that rainbow baba again it could be a tough hard, journey babe!! :kiss: and you have to hang in there xx sending you big hugs babe xxxxxxx

Afm feel like I could sleep for a week - emotionally and physically wrecked! Nothing happened for approx 2 weeks after I last updated, the wait was awful, so went back to hospital last Friday and had another scan and pregnancy still growing but fetal pole same size and no hb. Decided to take tablets to get it started so took tablets and bleeding for past 6 days. I went back to work today after 3 days off as needed to get a routine going again and sorry for TMI! but I think I passed the sac walking back from the tube - this evening - yikes!! Sat here now, knowing I should be resting but with a big bl**dy glass of wine just because I can!! and tastes great! I feel relief that at least the end is in sight finally with this mc :thumbup:

Anyway luv how are you doing hun? Any positive news from you babe to cheer us up? 

-- You know ladies it is lovely to have you both to chat to -- you both really understand the whole trying to conceive with the chemicals / mc's, etc and we should keep each other company until we hopefully get our 3 rainbow babas! xxxx :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm sorry things didn't move along naturally, but glad you aren't in limbo anymore. :hugs:
I am 5dpo & just waiting for some ic's to arrive to start testing. I swore I would not test early anymore because it's heartbreaking, but I am who I am. I started a journal if you want ot follow my progress.


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine thanks so much, I've been feeling quite down and worrying if I will be able to have any more babies:( it so so helps to talk to people that understand, I'm so sorry you're going through this right now, sending you loads of luv xxxxxx bd has just started this end! Def gunna take your advice and until I know its going somewhere gunna not get too emotionally attached if its possible, easier said than done I know of course, no testing early for me anymore though not til AF is due! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and definitely love to stick around and we can keep each other company xxxxxx
Good luck with testing luv, I just can't test early after this last chemical but I can still get excited for you! Let us know xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm hopeful we will all have our rainbows :flower:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sadly I'm having yet another one. Test are from yesterday. Today's are pretty much bfn. 


I was getting faint lines on ic & $ store tests for a few days. Frer finally turned bfp yesterday 12dpo. I was skeptical. Looks like it was for a good reason.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( I'm so so sorry I really am, its heartbreaking xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> Sadly I'm having yet another one. Test are from yesterday. Today's are pretty much bfn.
> View attachment 798221
> 
> 
> I was getting faint lines on ic & $ store tests for a few days. Frer finally turned bfp yesterday 12dpo. I was skeptical. Looks like it was for a good reason.

So sorry to hear that Luv. Hope you are ok - sending you big hugs :hugs: make sure you look after yourself and take it easy xx that is the tough part about testing early! But same as Oasis & me having cp's at least u know ur body is trying to get that golden egg!! Doesn't make it any easier but you are definitley very fertile hun xx After my second CP I said I wasn't going to test early any more as I was soo disappointed as I really thught it wouldn't happen twice in a row. But it is hard not to do as you just want to know & actually I do test early now as the way I look at it is knowledge is power and at least by testing early u know ur getting PG, ur body is very fertile and trying to catch that good egg!! U just have to really train urslef to not get too excited until u see a hb / get to 12 weeks -- really, really tough :nope: Even with my recent mmc they saw a flicker at 6 weeks so I did start getting a bit excited and OH was v. happy but they couldn't confirm hb & then no hb at 7 weeks. :dohh: I was pissed off being PG so long & sad but not too bad emotionally as I just didn't let myself celebrate the PG. As Oasis said there is definitley that fear that there won't be a good egg and really ladies we just have to have hope and support each other through it!! & keep each other positive - CP's & mc's suck but each of us is very fertile & that is how u catch the good egg!!! A lady on another thread I am on just had a baby at 43.5 followng mc so there is hope!! Anyway enough ramblings from me - take care ladies and stay positive and believe we will get our rainbows xx & tons of BD :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: - I am just O around now I think I started BDing last Friday (on our 11 year anniversary!) so we shall see if that brought me luck xxxx take care xx


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine what lovely words, I hope with all my heart we all get our rainbows, you are right we are very lucky in that we are getting pregnant, now we just need those golden eggs we have to believe it cause there is always hope and we have every chance! I'm at 2dpo just waiting for CH tomorrow if my temps up again and o dayand the day before was when we bd the most so here's hoping xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Oasis good to hear from you x we will just have to keep each other positive and when one of us is despairing look out for each other xx this cycle sounds promising for you hun sounds like ur BD was perfectly timed! *Fingers xd for you this month and it is a sticky bean xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Af was due toady. I did take another test yesterday and it's still bfp. Just no progression at all. I hate being in limbo wondering how long it's going to take. Then hoping it does not mess up my cycle too much. My dh is being very supportive about trying again so that's great.

I'm so excited for both of you! I really hope this one is the "golden" egg! Please keep updating. Are either of you testing early? I have kind of sworn that off!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you sunshine, it makes all the difference to have you lovely ladies support, it can feel a bit lonely TTC after losses well for me as we haven't even told our family about the two CP's so whilst I wish things were different for us all its so nice to have people that understand definitely we must stay positive we will get our rainbows! Xxxx
Luv limbo land is awful, my two CP's took relatively short times to start AF first time 3 days late last cycle just one day late, really hope you haven't got to wait too long xxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

My line was darker again today :nope: I hate the waiting. How long were your tests bfp before af came? Did the finally go bfn? There are so many things out of our control ttc & I don't know if you are like me. It's driving me slightly crazy! And I don't need help there, lol!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know that feeling!!!! Both times I got a faint faint line at 9/10 dpo but testing the following days the line was either the same or lighter until it was barely there before AF and gone after, it never got darker though hunni, only times my tests have darkened were with my youngest, before that and before I found b n b I only did one test so with my 12 and 11 week losses I've no idea what the progression would of been xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Luv I don't wanna raise your hopes but if your test is darker today perhaps its not a cp? When I had mine I googled for hours and there were many ladies who's tests took awhile to progress that went on to have healthy pregnancies, sorry but I can't help hoping for you xxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Today on top, yesterday on bottom.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Here they were 4 days ago. Absolutely no progression.


At least not enough progression... they day after those test they were almost bfn.


----------



## Oasis717

Gosh how odd today's test is darker which it def is, I know you see so many posts showing fantastic progression we just expect it to be the norm! I only say cause in my own experience my tests just got lighter not darker at all in anyway, strange hunni xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Luv how you doing today? What are your tests looking like now? Fingers xd it's not a cp xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Haven't tested again. I know what it is in my heart. I just hope it doesn't take too long for my body to get on with it. I am getting progressively more crampy as the day goes on. I'm sad. Thank you for asking :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Aww I'm so very sorry xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Luv how are you doing? How did things turn out in the end? Hope it wasn't another cp hun xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Luv how are you doing? How did things turn out in the end? Hope it wasn't another cp hun xx

Unfortunately it was :cry: Cd5 & still bleeding.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Any luck for you two? Oasis think that temp dip could be implantation dip?


----------



## Oasis717

Luv I am so sorry:( I don't have any symptoms at all and feeling pretty out:( I tried convincing myself it was an implantation dip but I think its just a random temp, I've never got pregnant back to back and it seems to be taking about 3 cycles to conceive so although id like to be hopeful I'm really not:( hope the bleeding settles soon for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Sorry to hear that luv sending you a big hug xxxx hope you are coming to terms with it a bit. At least ur body is getting PG - you just need that one good egg hun. We have to have hope that there is one in there for all of us even if it does take some cp's / mc's along the way xxxx 

What cycle day are you on now Oasis? HOpe you are feeling ok babe xx

I think I'm still waiting to O as had tons of EWCM last few days and got almost + OPK yesterday evening but have no idea really after mmc. We have been DTD & fingers xd but am just going with the flow & will see what happens xx hope you are both having lovely weekend xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thank you, you are lovely xxxxx I'm on CD 24 9dpo but still no symptoms so just hoping for a good lp I think you're so right we just have to hope there is that one good egg for us all!! Sounds like you're just coming up for o my fav part lol so exciting!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

How are you ladies doing? I'm 9dpo & getting some evaps on $store tests. I'm pretty convinced I am not pregnant. I have zero symptoms aside from being exhausted. Chances at my age are only like 10% & I was pregnant last month. Big sigh!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi fingers crossed for you! I've not managed to fall the month after either but really hoping you do! I think I'm 1 do xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Luv and Oasis good to hear from u luv x sorry to hear u might be out this month it will happen though just keep calm and enjoy the lfie and kids u have already xx

I'm cd7 today so have to get down to it - feels like I haven't seen my honey this week as I was working 12 hour days & then was out dancing last night having some fun for once!! It feels like I have spent most of the year PG (I prob have with 3 chems & my mmc) and trying to not drink & eat healthy, etc all to no avail!!!!! So I said stuff it last night and went out & had a real laugh with some lovely, fun friends - great to do it! If there's a good egg in there I will catch it and if not at least I tried ......... bit rough today though as someone persuaded me to do tequila shots (yuk, yuk, yuk)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Bfn today. I was expecting it. I won't be able to try next month as my dh will be away for 5 days (until the day after O day.)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey luv how r u doing? Hope ur well xx Oasis how u doing hun?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Cd5. I am so jealous of all the ladies with 3 or 4 day af! I expect it to be light to spotting by tomorrow. 6 day af stinks! 
My dh is traveling from cd13 - cd17. I have been oing cd16 pretty regularly. So I'm already out this cycle. :nope: I'm still trying very hard to not be depressed and angry about it. Poor dh, I'm sort of mad at him and it isn't his fault!
How are you doing? It sure would be nice for all of us to get our rainbows .:flower:


----------



## Oasis717

AF got me:( only 10 day lp this cycle when I always have 12 so not sure what's up, hope its nothing and this cycle is better xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey lladies how are you both doing? How are you luv? Hope you are well xx and how are you doing Oasis?

I think I'm out this month been testing early cos I had to take antibiotics for uti and negative every time so just waiting for af later this week but I'm happy enough about it as I just couldn't mentally handle another cp at the mo --just feel like I've had too many at the moment! It's my birthday tomorrow and my honey is taking me out for dinner so I just want to be happy and not worry about pg for once!!

Hope you are both good - peeing down with rain here in London - winter is definitley here!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know bloody weather!!! I can say happy birthday as its now officially your birthday hope you have a fantastic day! Xxxim CD 9 just waiting to o as usual, its becoming second nature not to expect anything anymore which is weird when I could get pregnant the first month trying just a few years ago, things have changed a lot. Never stop hoping though xxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Happy Birthday! I hope you have a great one!

Cd13 here & no + opk yet. My dh just left this morning traveling. He won't be home until Saturday. I'm hoping if I O between now & then the bd from this morning will be enough. I feel like missing out on a cycle is worse than a bfn! 

It's been terrible weather here too. Raining a lot. It is supposed to warm up for the rest of the week though. I think the weather in New England is bipolar! We can have a 40 degree swing in a day!

Fxing for us ladies!


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm CD 16 and "think" I may be ovulating today, I do hope so! Xxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Catch that egg!!!
I'm 2dpo & I actually feel really excited & hopeful this cycle. My dh was traveling & I was supposed to o while he was gone. But... My body waited for him to come home! I have been consistently oing on cd16, but it was cd19 this cycle. Everything lined up perfectly.


----------



## Oasis717

That sounds promising!!!! Yay I know I've o CD 15 last 3 cycles but CD 16 and waiting today but I'm hoping I'm just a day over, lots of bd yest and today so fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## jenny9276

LuvallmyH said:


> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?

I haven't read through all the responses, but I just wanted to ask - have you had your LH/FSH levels checked? I had 2 months out of 3 where I had faintly positive (but definite lines) HPTs, and as it turned out my HCG was at 5 and my FSH was 90 - the reason I was getting a line was my hormone levels. My doc said menopause, but being 37 (38 now) I refused to buy it. I'm seeing Dr. Check and Cooper in three weeks for a consult. In the meantime, I've started a multi-vitamin and Co Q10 for egg quality. I know DHEA can lower FSH levels, but the root cause is egg quality and quantity, so I'm trying to address that. I thought the first positive was a cp. The second I started asking questions. We've been TTC for a year, NTNP for 3.


----------



## Mrs_Baby_Blue

Hi everyone...

New here...TTC#1 so I have so much to learn.

Headed to the beginning of this thread to learn!


----------



## LuvallmyH

jenny9276 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?
> 
> I haven't read through all the responses, but I just wanted to ask - have you had your LH/FSH levels checked? I had 2 months out of 3 where I had faintly positive (but definite lines) HPTs, and as it turned out my HCG was at 5 and my FSH was 90 - the reason I was getting a line was my hormone levels. My doc said menopause, but being 37 (38 now) I refused to buy it. I'm seeing Dr. Check and Cooper in three weeks for a consult. In the meantime, I've started a multi-vitamin and Co Q10 for egg quality. I know DHEA can lower FSH levels, but the root cause is egg quality and quantity, so I'm trying to address that. I thought the first positive was a cp. The second I started asking questions. We've been TTC for a year, NTNP for 3.Click to expand...

I personally have not had anything checked. I did have blood work back in May & my hug was under 5. At this point I can't justify going through any extreme measures to have another child. I'm just having faith that if it's meant to be it will be. Thanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies hope everyone is OK, 7 dpo today and temps much better this cycle and no spotting like my last odd cycle where for the first time i started spotting at 6 dpo, few symptoms but BFN on ICS so hmmmmm they could just be usual progesterone symptoms, was a little upset on another thread where I answered a lady that started a perimenopause thread and some member that didn't answer her thread answered me with my quote saying I really have to watch now at my older age as I'm such a high risk of a disabled child and it would be better to get checked out than go month to month going no where, I was appalled, I've never even spoken to her before, good job I didn't listen to people like her at 41 when I conceived my gorgeous now one year old!! Xxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Well, looks like right at this second I am pregnant. I don't know if I will stay that way. The tests are scaring me! 
Top is $ store test & it is actually bfp even though the pink did not clear yet. You can see it better in a different pic. The wondfo are fmu, last night, fmu & last night. 
I can't go through another cp. I just can't.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is OK, 7 dpo today and temps much better this cycle and no spotting like my last odd cycle where for the first time i started spotting at 6 dpo, few symptoms but BFN on ICS so hmmmmm they could just be usual progesterone symptoms, was a little upset on another thread where I answered a lady that started a perimenopause thread and some member that didn't answer her thread answered me with my quote saying I really have to watch now at my older age as I'm such a high risk of a disabled child and it would be better to get checked out than go month to month going no where, I was appalled, I've never even spoken to her before, good job I didn't listen to people like her at 41 when I conceived my gorgeous now one year old!! Xxxxx

That's terrible! :growlmad: Whst a terrible thing to say! :hugs: Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks luv, I know it was an awful thing to say xxx wow yes I see those lines, I trust the wondfo too, everything crossed, have you got any symptoms? Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am feeling symptomatic & I just have a good feeling. I'm trying to focus on that & not the crappy tests. A lot harder than it should be! For right this second I'm still pregnant. Praying I stay that way. I'll update either way.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I am so very very pleased for you and I so hope this is your sticky bean xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

After much stress today I got this before bed!

It's been crazy difficult for me to relax about this. I'm just so worried it's just gonna be another cp. The good news is I still have symptoms & last time they just disappeared.


----------



## Oasis717

Yay Omg that's amazing so so pleased for you!!! I got a v v faint line on an ic last night but I'm guessing evap so......although boobs hurt all up the sides, no spotting, but my temp dropped so idk lol. So bloody pleased for you though, wish I had some wondfos xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thanks, Hun. I am really surprised with the wondfo. It's been more sensitive than sure predict & frer! 
I hope your temp drop was just implantation! :winkwink:

Here is fmu. I'm that thinking it's not such a squinter anymore. Now if I can just stay pregnant!


----------



## Nikki1979

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies hope everyone is OK, 7 dpo today and temps much better this cycle and no spotting like my last odd cycle where for the first time i started spotting at 6 dpo, few symptoms but BFN on ICS so hmmmmm they could just be usual progesterone symptoms, was a little upset on another thread where I answered a lady that started a perimenopause thread and some member that didn't answer her thread answered me with my quote saying I really have to watch now at my older age as I'm such a high risk of a disabled child and it would be better to get checked out than go month to month going no where, I was appalled, I've never even spoken to her before, good job I didn't listen to people like her at 41 when I conceived my gorgeous now one year old!! Xxxxx

I am so sorry about what that lady said. People sometimes say things without thinking about how it affects the other person. I am 35 and people IRL have said pretty mean things about me trying for a second baby at this age. It hurts me but DH says that they are probably jealous and just trying to discourage you from having another baby. 

My dads aunt who happens to be my great aunt had planned to have all her babys 7 years apart. First one at 25, second at 32, 3rd at 39 and 4th and last one at 46. All her kids were conceived naturally and they are all geniuses with PHD's. The youngest is the smartest and is 3 years older than me and is a professor at a university. Bad things can happen at any age not just in the 40s. All we can hope for is to catch a good eggy and have a healthy and beautiful baby. 

I wish you all the best and pray that you get a BFP soon.


----------



## Oasis717

LuvallmyH said:


> Thanks, Hun. I am really surprised with the wondfo. It's been more sensitive than sure predict & frer!
> I hope your temp drop was just implantation! :winkwink:
> 
> Here is fmu. I'm that thinking it's not such a squinter anymore. Now if I can just stay pregnant!
> View attachment 815581

No not a squinter! Yay I know its hard not to worry but each pregnancy is different and a fresh start and you have every reason to be positive! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Nikki1979 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope everyone is OK, 7 dpo today and temps much better this cycle and no spotting like my last odd cycle where for the first time i started spotting at 6 dpo, few symptoms but BFN on ICS so hmmmmm they could just be usual progesterone symptoms, was a little upset on another thread where I answered a lady that started a perimenopause thread and some member that didn't answer her thread answered me with my quote saying I really have to watch now at my older age as I'm such a high risk of a disabled child and it would be better to get checked out than go month to month going no where, I was appalled, I've never even spoken to her before, good job I didn't listen to people like her at 41 when I conceived my gorgeous now one year old!! Xxxxx
> 
> I am so sorry about what that lady said. People sometimes say things without thinking about how it affects the other person. I am 35 and people IRL have said pretty mean things about me trying for a second baby at this age. It hurts me but DH says that they are probably jealous and just trying to discourage you from having another baby.
> 
> My dads aunt who happens to be my great aunt had planned to have all her babys 7 years apart. First one at 25, second at 32, 3rd at 39 and 4th and last one at 46. All her kids were conceived naturally and they are all geniuses with PHD's. The youngest is the smartest and is 3 years older than me and is a professor at a university. Bad things can happen at any age not just in the 40s. All we can hope for is to catch a good eggy and have a healthy and beautiful baby.
> 
> I wish you all the best and pray that you get a BFP soon.Click to expand...

What lovely words they really lifted me today if only everyone thought that way Thank you so much for messaging, and what a fantastic story about your great aunt, that most definitely gives me a lot of hope, I don't know how anyone could say anything mean to anyone but at 35 its ludicrous, so many women are having children later and I consider 35 a spring chicken lol, wishing you lots of luck TTC xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Just a little update! I took a frer with fmu this morning & it was bfn. I tested again after running my errands this morning & got this!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol why is it everyone uses fmu and gets a great line! I never have been able to! That's great, BFN on ICS today one with fmu and one after 4 hours so hmmmm maybe it was an evap but I thought the water test was supposed to wash away evaps! Dh bought me two Superdrug Early tests today but I don't waste those unless I really suspect, I'm just hoping for no spotting and a decent lp xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Don't lose hope. My 7, 8, & 9dpo tests were very inconsistent. 
Here is what they look like now!


Keep us updated!


----------



## Oasis717

I think I'm out tbh my ICS are stark white and so must of been an evap, I don't know why I use them, it had me hoping for a while:( xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies how are you both?? Sorry I haven't been around for a while had mad busy time with my birthday, a visit from my sister from New zealand who I hadn't seen for 9 years (!), a weekend away for friends 40th birthday party and my sons 8th birthday -- only just calming down now - it's all been bloody crazy!! Cycle day 13 today and think I just got a + on opk's tonight so we shall see -- not a great month for bd as we have been mad busy & only dtd cd 9 & 11 and then my honey came down with flu so not sure if that will be enough!! Anyway nice to catch up with you both xx

Luv yipee!!!!! Is that a + test I see??? Fingers xd for u hun that this is ur rainbow baba - stay positive & just go with the flow and c what happens xx don't start to worry it is another cp as that will just stress u out just relax hun & take each day at a time good luck babe xx

Oasis hey hun : ) OMG! I cannot believe what that person said to you!! I was like WTF!!! How dare she - who the f**k does she think she is? What did u say back to her? OMG I read that update & nearly fell off my chair!! Granted we all know that it is an increased risk at our age (my friend had a down syndrome baby at 40 2 years ago & he is gorgeous) but the risk is about 2% so I will take those odds - especially with all the tests they have these days to check babies health in the womb!! OMG - I would have been livid!! Was it on the general board rather than the over 35's?? Anyway enough about that stupid c*w - how are u hun? How is life? What cycle day are u on now? Give me an update & tell me where u are at & sorry to be so crap recently xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks hunni I don't know how I didn't tell her to f right off, I was very straight and to the point and basically said I don't consider myself older age at all and I don't think negatively like that and if id listened to those statistics I wouldn't of had my gorgeous now one year old son at nearly 42. It was in the tww so not even over 35's i think. Stupid woman, it was the fact she didn't even answer the op just chimed in at me! Feeling pretty down tbh, third cycle since my last cp in July where I've spotted bright red way too early, august was 10 dpo, sep started at 6 dpo and this cycle 9 dpo (yest ) with shorter lp giving me no chance at all, have registered with a different doctor and will be asking for tests which I'm hoping they will give me but I'm worried its perimenopause. Feeling pretty low tbh and if that's the case its going to be seriously hard to get pregnant: ( xxx
Sounds like you've been rushed off your feet! How are you doing? Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey hun all good here - had belated birthday party at McDonalds of all places! with 12 kids for my little fella who was 8 last week and had to organise for trick or treating last night and can safely say have had enogh of parties & organising stuff and just want to chill now for a while!! The next big thing is xmas so at least that is a good few weeks away : ) I manged to get an extra BD in with my honey the other night when I got the + opk so am feeling pretty happy that i covered everything & am now in 2ww so we will see what happens! Am also doing a lot of research at the moment as to where to live as we planning to move out of London and find nicer area for the kiddies to grow up but seems like such had work to narrow location down!

I'm sorry to hear ur feeling down babe, I don't like to hear that so I did a quick bit of research for u on perimenopause if that is what u think it is!? Basically to summarise what I read 1) diet is v important to stop perimenopause vitamins A (betacarotene), Bcomplex, Vitamins C & E & minerals magnesium, selenium, calcium and zinc -- are you taking a preconception vitamin hun?? or mother to be vitamin - if not that would really make a difference! Then what I read said that Vitamins b6 & b12 are really cruical for staving off menopause or a B complex. 2) It aso said 30 minutes exercise a day really helps so a quick walk each day, 3) avoid caffeine, alcohol and sugar & red meat and 4) reflexology would be good for balancing hormones 5) natural progesterone crream can help and finally 6) vitex is supposed to be a great herb for helping balance hormones and increase LP naturally -- starts to work after about 10 days I think and can really help balcance hormones!! Anyway if u were doing all of that / able to do all of that u would be bloody well perfect!!!! lol But some of them might make a difference!? If it was me, from what I have read I would opt for the vitex and B vitamins and see if they help and just try to watch diet -- but easier said than done I have a serious issue with coffee at the moment and know it is no good for conception but can't seem to give it up sigh!!! Anyways hun not sure any of this will help but I don't like to hear that ur down and just a few ideas that u can consider xx might be worth reading up on reflexology as well as that can be a way to get homrones back on track. Stay positive anyway hun - enjoy ur little fella! time is so precious when they are growing up & before u realise it u look around & they are 8!!!! Take it easy hun xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much for taking the time to do that for me, that was so kind of you, I've been on pre natals for 6 months now butp I keep meaning to get extra b6 and I read about Vitex but I didn't know it worked that quickly! That's good, we don't drive so we walk literally everywhere maybe I do too much? We walk anywhere from 1/2 hours to 4/5 some days if we walk into town, plus I do Avon as well so that's a lot of walking. It takes 2.5 hours round trip to go food shopping and its uphill all the way back, how I'm ever overweight (something else I need to sort) I don't know lol. I don't drink tea or coffee and no alcohol for 2.5 years since I first got pregnant in 2012! I dunno hun I dunno what's with this red spotting, today nothing at 11dpo but had it last two days, last cycle AF came at 11 dpo and no sign today so I think at least my lp will be better but I'm so confused!! I love Maccy D's! Sounds like it was fun, I hope you find somewhere to move to, dh comes from Lewisham and loves London but I'm not one for the crowds traffic etc! Hope you have some luck this month sounds like you've got it all covered! Yay, will be keeping everything crossed for you! Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

hey hun you're welcome : ) I hope you manage to find something to help a bit - sounds like you are very good with the walking & no alcohol & tea & coffee you are very good - might be worth trying the B vitamins and see if they work & also what I read said that if you are healthy (which you are very) then the vitex would work quicker so might be worth giving that a try! I don't know it's tough to know what to do isn't it - I was taking tons of vitamins etc & then got a bit disillussioned and cut them all back but I might start coq10 again even though it is really expensive - I think cos I had the mmc very recently my body is geared up to carry a PG but for me it's egg quality issue so I might just go and get a load & see if it improves things! Where do you live then hun? We are in North West London and thinking of moving to St Albans in Hertfordshire -- it's v expensive! but schools are very good and there is lots to do and only 20 mins on the train to KIngs Cross for me to get to work - my honey is a builder so we are hoping to buy a three bedroom house and build on to it and make family home - decisions, decisions! Anyway hun hope you sort out the spotting issue - you don't think this month it could be implantation with the fact that it has started & then stopped?


----------



## Sunshine14

Luv how are you doing hun? What are the tests like now??


----------



## LuvallmyH

Everything seems to be going well so far. Here is yesterday's very exciting pic!


The one thing I did different this cycle is I have been taking a B vitamin complex in addition to my prenatal vitamin. :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

We live in Kent in a quiet little estate on the outskirts of town but we hope to move to Cornwall within the next 5 years I don't think its ib as it started and stopped before:( plus I'm still getting beige cm which I get when AF is coming, 12 dpo today and no sign, no cramps, odd!!! I know that cq10 is so bloody dear! But after what luv said I'm getting some b complex too lol!! Great tests luv all is looking flipping fantastic!!!!! By the way girls I'm Becks can't remember if I said or not I've got a terrible memory lol xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> We live in Kent in a quiet little estate on the outskirts of town but we hope to move to Cornwall within the next 5 years I don't think its ib as it started and stopped before:( plus I'm still getting beige cm which I get when AF is coming, 12 dpo today and no sign, no cramps, odd!!! I know that cq10 is so bloody dear! But after what luv said I'm getting some b complex too lol!! Great tests luv all is looking flipping fantastic!!!!! By the way girls I'm Becks can't remember if I said or not I've got a terrible memory lol xxxx

Hey Becks nice to meet you :flower: I'm Carmel. Hope ur well hun? Was doing some reading on progesterone and I was reading somewhere that low levels of prog can cause spotting before ur period - have you had any test to see what ur levels are like? Maybe that is it and not perimenopause?? Where are u at now hun in ur cycle?

Luv - how are you doing sweetie? What are the tests looking like now - they were getting darker the other day how are they now hun!? Fingers xd all is good hun xx

Afm - 8dpo & been testing with cheapies & bfn - I know it could be too early!* My head is a bit wrecked cos I can't handle another cp but will be very disappointed if it stays negative ... sigh ......


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Carmel lovely name, I hope I don't have low prog, I've always spotted 2 days before AF all my life but last few cycles its been more like 3/4 days! I'm on b6 50mg now so hoping that will help, just been ill so I think that affected my temps, on the mend now though, how are you now? Where's that bfp!!! Xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Everything seems to be going ok sunshine, thanks for asking. I'm going to use my last digi tomorrow hoping for a 3+. My first appointment is 11/24 & I'm hoping they will do a dating scan. I'll feel much more reassured then. I'm trying hard not to give in to the looming doom I feel.
Dust to you all!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Decided to use the digi today! Got this


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow Luv that's amazing, hcg has to be over 2000 to get a 3+  xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> Decided to use the digi today! Got this
> View attachment 819497

Ahhhhh luv I am sooooo happy for u!!! Fingers xd this is ur sticky bean & ur the first on our little thread to take it all the way -- I have a good feeling about this one for u hun!! Stay positive and take each day as it comes. How far along are you accordeing to LMP? Do u have any symptoms yet hun?

Happy and healthy 9 months to u babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Hey Carmel lovely name, I hope I don't have low prog, I've always spotted 2 days before AF all my life but last few cycles its been more like 3/4 days! I'm on b6 50mg now so hoping that will help, just been ill so I think that affected my temps, on the mend now though, how are you now? Where's that bfp!!! Xxx

Thanks Becks - the B6 should help with progesterone levels but would it be worth trying to get the test from your doctor to just see if it is progesterone levels (they are easy to fix I think) if ur spotting 4 days before af due? I think it's cd21 they just take some bloods - I don't know though. After 4 mc's this year I managed to blag an appointment to the recurring miscarriage clinic so I will ask them about spotting before af and see what they say - I have a scan on 21st November and then think my appointment with them is around 9 December - they will prob just say u have 3 healthy children go away it's just ur too old now!!! Lol

Afm - sick with the flu all week and had to drag my sorry arse into work each day so went home sick finally yesterday and been sleeping most of today - to top it all got af yesterday so feeling pretty crap today! I'm trying to decide whether to take some soy isoflavones again as I got 2 of my 4 bfp on them and have some left over!! Decisions, decisions .......... what cd are u now Becks??


----------



## Oasis717

I'm CD 12 now and opk was quite dark today so hoping o is within the next few days I've changed my docs as my last one was horrendous and just sat blankly looking at me while I cried after loosing two babies in 2012, its taken me ages to change and I must go and ask for tests, if they will do them, that's the worry isn't it that they won't take us seriously cause of our age! Hope you get on OK at your app, that's 3 days before my birthday and I'll be 43!! Oh lord:( lol. I think the b6 has helped give me more ewmc, I always used to get loads but the last 5/6 months its got less and less. I've also cut out sugar and am eating loads veg, need to loose 2 stone! Sigh...... Although this is the weight I was at 41 when I fell with Brooklyn so who knows. Hoping we get some good news soon hope you feel better soon ive been ill for 2 weeks with flu and my sinuses got infected, so painful, getting better now thoughxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> Decided to use the digi today! Got this
> View attachment 819497
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh luv I am sooooo happy for u!!! Fingers xd this is ur sticky bean & ur the first on our little thread to take it all the way -- I have a good feeling about this one for u hun!! Stay positive and take each day as it comes. How far along are you accordeing to LMP? Do u have any symptoms yet hun?
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to u babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I'm 5w 5d today. I'm feeling exhausted, I'm peeing a lot, I'm having trouble sleeping. I'm just not sick yet. That scares me. I've gotten very sick with the rest of them. I'm getting nervous I still feel too good. I have my first appointment a week from Monday. I'll be begging for an us. They should give me one for dating purposes because we will be arguing about my edd. I know I didnt o until cd 18. 
Thank you for all your support!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey luv 5weeks 5 days that's fab hun xx I have everything cossed for u sweetie xx I wouldn't worry at all about the not feeling sick -- B6 vitamin is given to help with morning sickness so if you have been taking B6 u won't feel as sick as u usually would - I was taking it with my last PG & didn't feel sick at all - I would also say the peeing and tiredness is a really good indicator as they are early PG syptoms xx try not to worry hun ur due a sticky bean xx

Becks thats great u changed ur GP - u need to have a sympathetic gp during this process! If I were u hun I would ask for the day 21 test just to check ur progesterone level, as it is really easy to fix with natural progesterone cream that u can get on prescription. Sounds like ur doing great with all the veggies - I have about a stone to lose I joined the local gym but haven't managed to go back there yet as got flu last Sunday & still feeling crap today - sent most of yesterday in bed and still can't shift the bl***dy thing! So 43 in a few weeks, same as me -- I'm thinking about going full force on the coq10 - I read ur supposed to take 600g a day to help with eggs but its sooooo expensive but part of me just think it's now or never and I don't want to get to 44 with no baba & think I wish i had taken coq10 - there is a study that said 600g a day can improve egg quality so I might go for it even though it will break the bank!! ARe u doing anything nice for ur birthday hun? Hopefully u will get a lovely bfp for ur birthday -- fingers xd this O is ur birthday pressie xx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so sorry youre still so poorly, I'm coming out the other side of it now but I'm still half deaf in my right ear lol, hope you feel better soon xxx my temps are way different this cycle on the b6, won't know if that's good or bad yet!! I've added 15mg zinc as I've read its a wonder TTC aid, I know where you're coming from on the cq10 I've read exactly the same but its so very dear I haven't bought it yet, I'm interested to know that you need 600mg, maybe like you its now or never and I just need to get some! You need to take for at least 3 months before it starts to work so the sooner the better I guess! CD 13 today and wondering what else I can do, I think I'm doing pretty much all I can but yes def need that 21 day test for sure, will make app Monday. Take it easy hunni and feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Becks x I'm going to go back to bed when my honey gets up and hopefully a bit more rest and I will shift it! Getting really fed up now and have to go to manchester on Monday & Tuesday for work so will be really fed up if I'm still ill and having to travel! I think that test is defo the right thing for u hun & if ur cd13 today then ur just in time! Keep me posted & fingers xd u get a good strong O & this is ur month hun xxxx 

I am defo going to start the coq10 - I took if for 3 month earlier this year but only about 200g a day & then I got my bfp and it was a mmc & I got a bit disillisioned and fed up & I stopped taking quite a lot of the vitamins & Ive been taking bare minimum since - pregnancy vitamin, d3, b6, magnesium & calcium & royal jelly -- I think I'm going to go to Boots and get 3 for 2 on vitamins for me & OH (we ran out and I never bought any more for him) but I'm going to get vitamins again & really give it a good shot & see if I get that sticky bean!!! Yikes - gonna be expensive!! Lol


----------



## Oasis717

I know that's the problem and with us there always seems to be something else! Ds Brooklyn was one on 18th October and we took him to the Aquarium in London, cost a fortune then Ds Casey was 6 on 5th November and had a party at Kid zone, soooo expensive, then its my birthday, we won't be doing anything its so hard ATM with Brooklyn taking him out, all he wants to do is run about lol. And we haven't really got anyone to leave him with tbh, I've got no family and dh mum is not the most reliable with young ones! So we don't leave them til they're older, makes going out together a no no but tbh these days I'm happier with a pizza, chocolate and a good film! Am I getting old hope you feel better for your work that's rubbish having to work when you feel so ill. Will check out that 3 for 2 offer sounds good! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

https://www.puritanspride.co.uk/q-s...7116&gclid=CM7voYzU_MECFSrpwgodCx0A4w&start=4

That's 600mg coq10 for £26.81! Xx actually its £24.13 there's a further 10% off, this costs a fortune in 600mg elsewhere xx
Oh bugger its 14 days delivery from the us! Knew it was too good to be true, plus import taxes although I think buying just one wouldn't incur taxes, have to keep looking! X
Found this exact one on eBay for £29.50 free 1st class postage xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for looking up the COQ10 hun xx appreciate that - I think will just go to Boots though cos I think they sell 90 days worth at about 100g and if u get 3 of them the third is free & then I can take 600g a day (f**k it I don't spend money on anything else so will be my little (expensive! )treat!! might make me ease back on the coffee a bit!)- defo when I get paid I'm going to stock up on vitamins for me and OH!! 

As we are both 43 we should make a pact to be PG with a healthy sticky baba by the end of 2015!!! & we have to keep going til we get our sticky baba ........

Sounds like u have been busy with birthdays!? So u have two little boys? Casey & Brooklyn? How do they get on? My two little boys Sammy and TYler are 8 and 4 and they are best friends but they are always fighting OMG - from the minutethey get up to bedtime they are fighting or giggling together - cheeky little monkeys!! My little girl Melody, who is 2, was a breathe of fresh air after two fighting boys!!! I know what you mean about the staying in - we don't have family to help us either - it's a right pain cos it's nice to go out together sometimes ..... we just found a teenage girl to babysit hopefully fingers xd but she hasn't met the kiddies yet - she might run a mile!!!! lol


----------



## Oasis717

No worries hunni hope you get some! I must too it sucks when you haven't got the help, DH's mums OK with our 6 year old but she's 55 now and Brooklyn would be too much, he's into everything and spends all day up to no good lol. I have a daughter Georgia from a previous relationship too, she's 14 in Jan! The boys are so so close its unreal, Casey can be a little what name but he's been a fantastic big brother to Brooklyn xx Definitely I'm with you on that one, by the end of 2015 we will have our last much wished for lo's we mustn't give up either that's for sure xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Right that's agreed then lol! We have to keep going til we both get our sticky healthy baba xx fingers xd it doesn't take too long for both of us! Im on this other thread in ttc after loss & 3 ladies have all just announced bfp this weekend and there are 2 already PG!! so 5 now!! I'm delighted for them but it's mad 3 this wend! i don't know whats worse the chems or nothing - at least with the chems u know ur body is trying!

OMG if I were u I would so be asking Georgia to babysit for u - even to get out to the cinema! Sounds like u have the perfect set up with big sis & 2 little fellas xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I think when Brooklyn is older she will definitely be roped in to babysit she's already been warned! I must admit when she's at her dads at weekends I miss her help when Adams at work, she's brill with Brooklyn too, you can't take your eyes off him for a sec or he'd be eating the fish food, trying to pull the tele off the stand or taking everything off my shelves and chucking them, my fault for having blinging shiny bits everywhere he's like a magpie lol. Ah well won't last forever! Adam was the same when he was little a right monkey, Casey was too tbh! I know what you mean at least with the CP's you know your body is still working but then its devastining when AF comes, I dunno if only I could go back just 6/7 years and I had zero problems TTC! Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I think when Brooklyn is older she will definitely be roped in to babysit she's already been warned! I must admit when she's at her dads at weekends I miss her help when Adams at work, she's brill with Brooklyn too, you can't take your eyes off him for a sec or he'd be eating the fish food, trying to pull the tele off the stand or taking everything off my shelves and chucking them, my fault for having blinging shiny bits everywhere he's like a magpie lol. Ah well won't last forever! Adam was the same when he was little a right monkey, Casey was too tbh! I know what you mean at least with the CP's you know your body is still working but then its devastining when AF comes, I dunno if only I could go back just 6/7 years and I had zero problems TTC! Xxxx

Hey Becks sounds like ur little fella Brooklyn keeps u busy! They r a right handful at that age aren't they and into everything - OMG I remember my two little boys were crazy- wouldn't sit still for a minute & one of them was a climber so we had to literally lift everything off of the floor cos he would use anythign to climb up to the ceiling if we let him - crazy!! lol. Re trying to conceive - u had a baby only a year ago and I had one 2.5 years ago & we have both had cp's & mc's so our bodies know exactly what to do -- it is just getting that one good egg! As part of my referral to the recurrent mc clinic I had an US today and they said everything is normal so that was interesting and re-assuring! I asked him if I was O yet and he said no & I am only getting a slight bit of colour on the OPK today so v interesting - I'm cd9 today so reckon I will likely O around cd14 -- it's funny before my mmc O was always around cd10 & my cycle had reduced to 26 days so I reckonn the mcc has put everything back a bit and I'm now on 28 day cycle again!! ............. I got out of appt today and went and spent almost 200 (eeeeeekkkk!!) on vitamins and bought a ton of coq10 & started taking 600g today so will see if that makes a difference! Anyway hun sorry for the waffling how has ur week been?? How many dpo r u now hun? Fingers xd the B Vitamins worked & u got a sticky bean this month xx :dust::dust::dust::dust: to u hun xx


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> Hey Luv how u doing hun? Hope everything is good with u? Any update on the PG? R u almost 7 weeks now hun?? Hope ur well & u have a sticky bean xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> Hey Luv how u doing hun? Hope everything is good with u? Any update on the PG? R u almost 7 weeks now hun?? Hope ur well & u have a sticky bean xxx
> 
> Thanks for checking up on me. Morning sickness has started & I couldn't be more relieved! I have my first appointment Monday morning. I'm hoping to get a scan to make sure everything looks good.
> Still hoping this thread gets some much needed luck. All of you lovely ladies deserve your sticky babies too!Click to expand...


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine14 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I think when Brooklyn is older she will definitely be roped in to babysit she's already been warned! I must admit when she's at her dads at weekends I miss her help when Adams at work, she's brill with Brooklyn too, you can't take your eyes off him for a sec or he'd be eating the fish food, trying to pull the tele off the stand or taking everything off my shelves and chucking them, my fault for having blinging shiny bits everywhere he's like a magpie lol. Ah well won't last forever! Adam was the same when he was little a right monkey, Casey was too tbh! I know what you mean at least with the CP's you know your body is still working but then its devastining when AF comes, I dunno if only I could go back just 6/7 years and I had zero problems TTC! Xxxx
> 
> Hey Becks sounds like ur little fella Brooklyn keeps u busy! They r a right handful at that age aren't they and into everything - OMG I remember my two little boys were crazy- wouldn't sit still for a minute & one of them was a climber so we had to literally lift everything off of the floor cos he would use anythign to climb up to the ceiling if we let him - crazy!! lol. Re trying to conceive - u had a baby only a year ago and I had one 2.5 years ago & we have both had cp's & mc's so our bodies know exactly what to do -- it is just getting that one good egg! As part of my referral to the recurrent mc clinic I had an US today and they said everything is normal so that was interesting and re-assuring! I asked him if I was O yet and he said no & I am only getting a slight bit of colour on the OPK today so v interesting - I'm cd9 today so reckon I will likely O around cd14 -- it's funny before my mmc O was always around cd10 & my cycle had reduced to 26 days so I reckonn the mcc has put everything back a bit and I'm now on 28 day cycle again!! ............. I got out of appt today and went and spent almost 200 (eeeeeekkkk!!) on vitamins and bought a ton of coq10 & started taking 600g today so will see if that makes a difference! Anyway hun sorry for the waffling how has ur week been?? How many dpo r u now hun? Fingers xd the B Vitamins worked & u got a sticky bean this month xx :dust::dust::dust::dust: to u hun xxClick to expand...

Lol Omg 200!!! I hope they work yes Brooklyn is the same a proper climber and never stops or sits still! I'm 6dpo today and I'm not sure if its my diet (lost 9lb in week and half by eating just protein and veg/salad) or the vitamins but my usually bad breast tenderness and sickness after o has completely disappeared and I have zero anything which I'm really pleased as they say pmt etc is due to hormonal imbalance. I've got 30mg coq10 not quite the same lol. My temp took a dive this morn but I didn't take it for 5 mins after waking! We've got our Christmas trees up this end lol, all three of them! That's great about your scan and I really hope you o around 14, same as me:) xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Luv what a beautiful pic of you and must be your daughter? So glad the ms has kicked in and everything is going so well xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> Thanks for checking up on me. Morning sickness has started & I couldn't be more relieved! I have my first appointment Monday morning. I'm hoping to get a scan to make sure everything looks good.
> Still hoping this thread gets some much needed luck. All of you lovely ladies deserve your sticky babies too!

No problem hun :thumbup::thumbup: - u have to keep us updated re how you are doing as fingers xd ur our first rainbow baba on this thread and you will give us hope luv!! So glad to hear u got ms lol - usually we sympathise with people having ms but in ur case that is such a good sign!! I hope ur appointment goes well on monday babe - will have everything crossed for u and praying u get to hear a hb & see the fetal pole xx u must let us know how it goes fingers xd for u sweetie xxxxxxxx btw Becks is right - pic is lovely xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Lol Omg 200!!! I hope they work yes Brooklyn is the same a proper climber and never stops or sits still! I'm 6dpo today and I'm not sure if its my diet (lost 9lb in week and half by eating just protein and veg/salad) or the vitamins but my usually bad breast tenderness and sickness after o has completely disappeared and I have zero anything which I'm really pleased as they say pmt etc is due to hormonal imbalance. I've got 30mg coq10 not quite the same lol. My temp took a dive this morn but I didn't take it for 5 mins after waking! We've got our Christmas trees up this end lol, all three of them! That's great about your scan and I really hope you o around 14, same as me:) xxxxxx

Haha yes it was a bit excessive!!! I bought vitamins for the kiddies & my honey as well so that's my justification!!! lol I was working it all out last night and I must have spent about 76 on coq10 & have about 2 months supply for 600mg a day. I actually googled it afterwards and that site you mentioned puritans pride seems to have an uk site and do a 600mg capsule a day 30 tablets for about 26 and you can get discounts for bulk buying so now I have the first lot I think I will get them off of the internet next and then it doesn't matter re slow delivery, etc. I thought I might get them cheaper off the internet but I just wanted to get started iykwim!! It is purely an experiment but a bloody expensive one at that - I suppose any coq10 will help ......??

OMG Becks that is amazing losing 9lbs through veggies & protein - that is soo cool that it has helped with ur pms type symptoms - fingers xd u will start to get a longer lp now hun xx :happydance: I bet u feel great!! Well done u xx when are you going to start testing hun? Fingers xd for us this month babe xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

That is my daughter :flower: I think she's beautiful! She is really such a great kid too.
I'm really only mildly nauseous, and it usually gets better when I eat. I'm really nervous because with all my other babies I have been severely sick. Like vomiting all the time and losing weight. I hope it's just too early this time. It seems crazy that I wish to be so ill, but I just can't wrap my head around a good outcome if things a so very different. I really look forward to not feeling so worried and stressed, but I'm beginning to think it's just going to be like this the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine14 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Omg 200!!! I hope they work yes Brooklyn is the same a proper climber and never stops or sits still! I'm 6dpo today and I'm not sure if its my diet (lost 9lb in week and half by eating just protein and veg/salad) or the vitamins but my usually bad breast tenderness and sickness after o has completely disappeared and I have zero anything which I'm really pleased as they say pmt etc is due to hormonal imbalance. I've got 30mg coq10 not quite the same lol. My temp took a dive this morn but I didn't take it for 5 mins after waking! We've got our Christmas trees up this end lol, all three of them! That's great about your scan and I really hope you o around 14, same as me:) xxxxxx
> 
> Haha yes it was a bit excessive!!! I bought vitamins for the kiddies & my honey as well so that's my justification!!! lol I was working it all out last night and I must have spent about 76 on coq10 & have about 2 months supply for 600mg a day. I actually googled it afterwards and that site you mentioned puritans pride seems to have an uk site and do a 600mg capsule a day 30 tablets for about 26 and you can get discounts for bulk buying so now I have the first lot I think I will get them off of the internet next and then it doesn't matter re slow delivery, etc. I thought I might get them cheaper off the internet but I just wanted to get started iykwim!! It is purely an experiment but a bloody expensive one at that - I suppose any coq10 will help ......??
> 
> OMG Becks that is amazing losing 9lbs through veggies & protein - that is soo cool that it has helped with ur pms type symptoms - fingers xd u will start to get a longer lp now hun xx :happydance: I bet u feel great!! Well done u xx when are you going to start testing hun? Fingers xd for us this month babe xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you, just done my walk for today it was bloody hard cause I walked for 5 hours yest! Legs still hurt lol. Fantastic if they have a UK site will def have a look I need the 600mg! I've been testing with ICS but stark white:( its so odd to be completely normal usually now I feel terrible with a v bad headache, sore boobs and feeling sick and tired but I feel fantastic! I'm never going to eat like that again, I'll be interested to see if the diet helps my spotting and increases lp. I have to have a night off Monday though cause we are going out for pizza, I'll be 43!! Xxx

Luv your daughter is beautiful as are you and if it helps I was severely, severely sick all the way through with Ds 6 but with Brooklyn it was mild and went at about 16 weeks, I was convinced something was wrong my sickness even disappeared for a whole week at 8 weeks and I thought I would mc but he's just perfect xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you for that Oasis :hugs: it means a lot!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm really glad it helped xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

:happydance::coffee::thumbup::flower::flower::happydance:

Hey Becks happy birthday for today!!! :thumbup: hope you are having a fabulous day and really enjoying your celebrations!! Did you go out for a pizza in the end? Hope you have had a lovely day hun xx fingers xd u get a super duper birthday pressie this year!! How many days dpo r u now hun?

Hey luv how r u doing? How was your appointment today? Did u get a scan in the end - hope measurements were on track & they found a hb!?

Afm - cd12 & I think O is due anytime today / tomorrow :thumbup: started bding saturday so fingers xd!

Anyways Becks happy happy birthday to you xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I was so excited to go to my first appt today! I had so many emotions attached to it & I was going to beg for a scan to reassure myself. I get in there & the nurse has me pee in a cup. She tells me it's only a 'confirmation of pregnancy' appt, dips a stick in my pee & says "yup, you're pregnant! See you in 2 weeks."
:pop::pop::pop:
I did get to see the midwife & I complained about what a waste of time it was to drive over 40 minutes for that silly appt! I also told her about my anxiety and fears & she did set me up for a scan tomorrow morning at 9:00. 

I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks so much I've had a lovely day and yes pizza was amazing after 2 weeks on my diet!! 8dpo today, i had 4 ICS yest with v v faint line, 3 today all with more noticeable lines but BFN on a Superdrug 4 day early test 10miu i've had 50 of these ics and no evaps til now all stark white til yest and I've only 7 left! How unfair:( xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141124_232559~2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Oasis717

Just done another and its a BFN:( bloody evaps how can they be so life-like:( got my hopes up then. Boo xx


----------



## Nikki1979

I could see something in your first tests as well. Hoping it turns into a proper bfp in the next few days. 

Happy belated birthday and I hope you have another little one to celebrate your birthday with you next year.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you for your lovely words, that's really kind of you xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I can't believe those are nasty evaps! They are so obviously there. :growlmad: As if it wasn't hard enough, we have to deal with that bs too! I'm sorry & I hope they turn into real bfp's!

My update:
The us tech in my ob office is the most compassionate wonderful woman! The baby measures 7w, my estimate was 7w 2d & by lmp 7w 5d. She changed my edd to 7/14. All that was fine. I could immediately see a heartbeat! It was 143! She said that was a perfect and Very Strong heartbeat for 7w. Everything else measured fine, yolk sac & such. She did tell me I had a pocket of blood and showed it to me. It isn't interfering at all with baby & she said will most likely work it's way out. She could not stress enough that if I have some bleeding DO NOT panic. It's got to go somewhere. I am so grateful she shared that with me. You all know I would have just about died if I started bleeding! I cried like a baby on the table... I am so relieved! She said she can't tell me how many women have that small bleed, it's so very common. I go back in 2 weeks for my first official appt. They will also schedule my 12 scan. So it's all good news!


Thank you for all your support <3


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Aw thanks so much I've had a lovely day and yes pizza was amazing after 2 weeks on my diet!! 8dpo today, i had 4 ICS yest with v v faint line, 3 today all with more noticeable lines but BFN on a Superdrug 4 day early test 10miu i've had 50 of these ics and no evaps til now all stark white til yest and I've only 7 left! How unfair:( xxxx


Hey Becks delighted you had a good birthday and enjoyed your pizza and your night out xx :hugs: on the lines I can definitely see them!!! It might be too early yet to get a 'proper' line on the other tests!!! With my last PG (that ended in mmc where baby didn't develop - everything else was perfect & I first got a + at 11dpo so it is still very early hun & if u test at different times of the day you obviously get different results! Why don't u try it with FMU!?? FIngers xd yuo get the birthday pressie you want hun xx here's a sprinkle of baby dust to bring you luck babe xx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunshine14

LuvallmyH said:


> I can't believe those are nasty evaps! They are so obviously there. :growlmad: As if it wasn't hard enough, we have to deal with that bs too! I'm sorry & I hope they turn into real bfp's!
> 
> My update:
> The us tech in my ob office is the most compassionate wonderful woman! The baby measures 7w, my estimate was 7w 2d & by lmp 7w 5d. She changed my edd to 7/14. All that was fine. I could immediately see a heartbeat! It was 143! She said that was a perfect and Very Strong heartbeat for 7w. Everything else measured fine, yolk sac & such. She did tell me I had a pocket of blood and showed it to me. It isn't interfering at all with baby & she said will most likely work it's way out. She could not stress enough that if I have some bleeding DO NOT panic. It's got to go somewhere. I am so grateful she shared that with me. You all know I would have just about died if I started bleeding! I cried like a baby on the table... I am so relieved! She said she can't tell me how many women have that small bleed, it's so very common. I go back in 2 weeks for my first official appt. They will also schedule my 12 scan. So it's all good news!
> View attachment 823755
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your support <3

Awww delighted for u luv xx that is such fab news hun!! Really really happy for u - fingers xd all goes well for you now hun and ur our first rainbow baba on this thread - happy and healthy 9 months to u sweetie xx when I had an US scan before I had pockets of blood and she said the same thing to me too - at least ur ready for abit of bleeding if it does happen xx I'm so happy for u luv u stay healthy and look after urself xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Forgot to say ladies last 24 hours has been crazy!! - went to bed at 11pm last night and doorbell went at 12.30am a couple of times so my honey got up & went to check the windows (we are ground floor flat) & 2 blokes were at the front door and another at window trying to break in!! My honey shouted at them - it sounded v scary & he's 6ft 4 & they fled - thank goodness!!. He fixed the widnow where they had broken it and then slept in living room (bless him - he's a sweetie pie! :) and then this morning after I left for work he found a crowbar outside the window!!! OMG!!!!!! So called the police as we knew they were defo trying to beak in and they came and took crowbar for forensics. Tonight this lovely CSI forensics lady turned up & took prints off the windows & front door & she found a bag outside window with another tool in it - what f**kers!!!! Hope they catch the little shits!!!!! Anyway so my honey has been doing security upgrades to flat the whole day to keep the f**kers out but OMG to come loaded with tools & everything - it's another world!!

On the positive side we got another bd in last night before all the excitement and I had a + OPK tonight on cd13 so fingers xd this month xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies, feeling out though and still getting stupid faint lines on ICS! So annoying! Xx
Luv Omg that's amazing news I remember crying so badly when we saw Brooklyn on the scan at 7 weeks his heart beating madly and now he's snoring his head off next to me lol!!! Xxx

Omg I can't believe they were trying to break in that's so so scary! Really hope you're OK I can't imagine how awful that was!!! Xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you ladies, feeling out though and still getting stupid faint lines on ICS! So annoying! Xx
> Luv Omg that's amazing news I remember crying so badly when we saw Brooklyn on the scan at 7 weeks his heart beating madly and now he's snoring his head off next to me lol!!! Xxx
> 
> Omg I can't believe they were trying to break in that's so so scary! Really hope you're OK I can't imagine how awful that was!!! Xx

Ahh thanks for your concern Becks :thumbup: scary but we are fine main thing is they didn't get in & the kiddies knew nothing about it -- we have improved security so feel much better now. I really really hope they got some fingerprints off of the tools!!! Would be fab if they got them off the street so they don't break in at someone elses house!! We are going to sell up in the spring anyway so not mch longer living in London! All good with eveyrthing else - got + OPK on Tuesday and its very faint again today so reckon must have O'd yesterday so will see what happen - I'm not too concerned this month as I want to get the vitamins into me & coq10 & christmas is coming so it's a good distraction!! How are you babe? Did you test again? Any update??


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so glad they didn't get in, I would of been so scared you are bravexxx I'm out hunni, spotting bright red this morning and BFN on early test at 11dpo but I knew I was out from 7dpo, I always know when I'm pregnant, just have to keep going with the diet and vitamins and keep trying, what else is there hun?:( xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh sorry to hear that sweetie xx but ur LP is longer isn't it? If u started spotting at 11dpo isn't that better than previous months?? - fingers xd it all helps again next month and then u have a lovely lining for implantation when u do get PG again - do u take any extra folic acid? I'm taking 2000g a day as it is really supposed to help with lining and implantation ......


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes I didn't realise but the spotting is def later! I had a 12 day lp last cycle but spotting was at 9&10 dpo, def better, its only in the morn when I go to the loo, sorry tmi lol, nothing rest of day. I didn't realise that about folic acid I will def get some more thenk thank you, you're a fountain of TTC knowledge! Xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

That is great ur LP is longer - I thought it was cos I remember you saying before that u had started spotting after 7 or 8 dpo - so 11dpo is really cool! So it isn't perimenopause -- probably just ur hormones after cp's possibly and fingers xd u have sorted it out now and get a longer LP next month too xx I've just done loads of reading on all the vitamins & there was a study that said that extra folic acid helps the eggs that u produce to implant so fingers xd the coq10 will help a bit with quality and then the folic acid help with implantation! U have to keep taking the b complex as well -- thank goodness folic acid is very cheap!!! Sat at home tonight and my honey has gone out & bored lol - was in work at 7.30 this morning and didn't finish til 6pm and just wondering whether to have a glass of wine or go to bed early - what an exciting life I lead lol ....... how are u doing?

Luv how are you doing? Hope all good with the bean and it's growing well xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol well mine is no bloody better I was cleaning the kitchen for 3 hours! I need to get out more lol. AF is due today got a few cramps so expecting it soon, here's hoping all the things we are doing result in a bfp!!! Xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Becks how are you doing? Did you get af in the end? How is ur week going? I hope ur well xx what cd are u hun?

Afm - I think I'm about 7dpo -- sorry for tmi but have loads of green tinged cm which I believe is sign of progesterone - have u ever heard that? We went up to see sil at the weekend who has a 6 week old baby so cute - he just snoozed and snuggled the whole time - you really forget how tiny they are!! Adorable :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey luv - how are u hun? Any news? Hope pg is progressing well sweetie - make sure to keep us updated babe xxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey luv - how are u hun? Any news? Hope pg is progressing well sweetie - make sure to keep us updated babe xxxx

Just got back from vacation. I'm feeling pretty sick all the time now. I'm not complaining! It's just really hard! I assume everything is going as it should. I have my first real ob appointment next week.

When will you test?


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Becks how are you doing? Did you get af in the end? How is ur week going? I hope ur well xx what cd are u hun?
> 
> Afm - I think I'm about 7dpo -- sorry for tmi but have loads of green tinged cm which I believe is sign of progesterone - have u ever heard that? We went up to see sil at the weekend who has a 6 week old baby so cute - he just snoozed and snuggled the whole time - you really forget how tiny they are!! Adorable :)

Oh yes it definitely is!! A nurse at the hospital told me that and I get it every single month for a day around 3/4 dpo I use it as an extra confirmation I've o! Its also a sign of pregnancy how exciting!!!! Xxx
AFM I'm CD 5 and AF is leaving but I did get an extra day to my lp giving 13 so I'm just so so hoping for a Xmas bfp, I should be around 10dpo on Xmas day xxxx


----------



## jzgrace

LuvallmyH said:


> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?

I dont thats true at all. I read an article that said chemicals and mmc are more known and recognized now because we know sooner that we are pregnant because of the tests that we have now days. They are much more sensitive now than ever before and before the tests we have now we missed pregnancies/miscarriages because most of the time we didnt even know we were pregnant. I dont think its got anything to do with age at all.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Becks sorry for tmi but I've had loads of that greenish stuff this month, seems to be every day! Interesting! maybe it is just my body trying really hard after the mmc. I think I'm about 9 dpo - Im not sure when u count from? I got +opk on Tuesday 26th so I work that out to be about 9dpo!? I don't know whether ur supposed to include the day of O as day 1!! Anyway did a test and was negative prob a bit too soon - with last PG I didn't get a + til 11dpo!! Will prob just get af anyway!! How r u doing? All set for weekend? We r going to do tree tonight finally!! I have my fingers & everything else xd that u get a bfp sticky bean for xmas xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks my lovely, I so excited for you, only time I had that everyday was when I was pregnant with Brooklyn!!! Ooooo, everything crossed! Hard to pin point o exactly for you as you can o anywhere from 12 to 72 hours after your pos opk! The day after you o is classed as 1dpo, 1 day post ovulation, with temping you get your o day and know exactly how many dpo you are I think you're prob less than 9dpo and def too early for a test if you are so don't loose heart! I've just tried my clearblue ovulation monitor, very easy! Low fertility but I expected that on cd6 lol I just wanted to give it a try! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

jzgrace said:


> LuvallmyH said:
> 
> 
> I think I just had my second chemical in a row. I've had 2 before, but now that I am 38 I am wondering if my age is a factor. Any insight?
> 
> I dont thats true at all. I read an article that said chemicals and mmc are more known and recognized now because we know sooner that we are pregnant because of the tests that we have now days. They are much more sensitive now than ever before and before the tests we have now we missed pregnancies/miscarriages because most of the time we didnt even know we were pregnant. I dont think its got anything to do with age at all.Click to expand...

Thanks for your post I really hope that's right cause id love to have more of a chance, wishing you luck in your upcoming birth xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for the info Becks x I thought it was the day after O u start from so prob roughly around 9dpo or so. I have to say even if I was PG I am just so disillusioned from 3 cp's and a mmc that I wouldn't even believe it was a sticky baba!! I would be happy to have a + obviously but kindof bracing myself for the worst agin iykwim - I'm sure ur the same hun after ur cp's & mcs. 

That is great ur cd6 - gearing up for lots of bd!! What day do u usually O? Is it the simely face CB fertility monitor? I tries that once ages ago - v expensive xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's it the fertility monitor its so dear but I'm hoping it can help those o strips are so hard to read sometimes! I've been o on CD 15 every cycle but after taking b6 it went to cd14 so still a bloody long 8days! Hate this wait lol. I know exactly what you mean getting the bfp is just the first hurdle isn't it! Fingers crossed we never have another cp!! Xx
PS we have two trees lol me and dh are worse than the kids!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141123_114308~2.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20141123_114346~2.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sunshine14

Ah Becks is that ur little fella Brooklyn? He is a cutie pie xx u must be very proud of him -- I bet he will luv all the excitement of xmas especially if u & dh are into it!! We have got a tree now and are going to decorate it today - we need to get a table and chairs as well for xmas day so have been scouring the internet for something cheap and half decent! I've been soo busy at work that I haven't really got in the xmas spirit yet - so need to get in the mood! Haven't done any xmas shopping as well agh!!!! Was watching the xmas music channels this morning hoping the music would make it real - maybe when the tree is up will feel better!!! Your trees are lovely btw - v christmassy xx I must get a picture up in my profile but I can never seem to get round to it! I tested this morning with fmu at what I think is about 10dpo & got bfn - it's weird cos some months (when I had the cp's) I just knew I was pg & this month apart from ever so slightly bigger, sore boobs nothing (apart from loads of green cm) so actually thinking I'm prob out this month as I don't even feel pg!! & the mild symptoms I do have are prob just pms oh well .....

So how are you doing anyway? 7 days to O now have u started the bding yet? Fingers xd this is ur month hun xx would be really fab for u to get a bfp on xmas day xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes this is Brooklyn dh just took it I think its got to be the best one he's taken of him Thank you we think he's beautiful xxx
I'm really hoping your wrong and the symptoms just haven't kicked in yet! So so hoping and keeping everything crossed for you, you so deserve that bfpxx
I know even with the trees up I don't feel v christmassy maybe when everyone puts theirs up and there's lights etc everywhere. I would dearly dearly love a xmas bfp but I'm not too hopeful, but I guess you never know! Yes bd already lol but we always do TTC or not!  a week til I O hate the wait! Xx
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey hun how r u doing? Hope u had a lovely weekend xx had some friends over today for early xmas dinner (even though I cooked beef) with their 2 boys so had a lovely day xx I did a test this morning at what I calculate to be 11dpo & bfn but my boobs have gone bigger & yet more green cm stuff so was going wtf! Did another test about 6pm ish tonight & I got what looked like an evap line but was within 10 mins!! Just the tiniest of a shadow! So did another test about 8ish & got a bfp! An obvious bfp - eek!!!! I don't even feel excited just keep thinking here we go number 5 cp / mc!! Aghhhh! I think progesterone must be high though to have the green stuff every day!? Anyway hun I had to update u xx hope ur ok xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey hun how r u doing? Hope u had a lovely weekend xx had some friends over today for early xmas dinner (even though I cooked beef) with their 2 boys so had a lovely day xx I did a test this morning at what I calculate to be 11dpo & bfn but my boobs have gone bigger & yet more green cm stuff so was going wtf! Did another test about 6pm ish tonight & I got what looked like an evap line but was within 10 mins!! Just the tiniest of a shadow! So did another test about 8ish & got a bfp! An obvious bfp - eek!!!! I don't even feel excited just keep thinking here we go number 5 cp / mc!! Aghhhh! I think progesterone must be high though to have the green stuff every day!? Anyway hun I had to update u xx hope ur ok xx

:happydance: So happy for you! Sending all the sticky vibes in the world!!!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## Oasis717

Sunshine14 said:


> Hey hun how r u doing? Hope u had a lovely weekend xx had some friends over today for early xmas dinner (even though I cooked beef) with their 2 boys so had a lovely day xx I did a test this morning at what I calculate to be 11dpo & bfn but my boobs have gone bigger & yet more green cm stuff so was going wtf! Did another test about 6pm ish tonight & I got what looked like an evap line but was within 10 mins!! Just the tiniest of a shadow! So did another test about 8ish & got a bfp! An obvious bfp - eek!!!! I don't even feel excited just keep thinking here we go number 5 cp / mc!! Aghhhh! I think progesterone must be high though to have the green stuff every day!? Anyway hun I had to update u xx hope ur ok xx

Oh wow amazing I'm SO happy for you!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks ladies but I'm not sure what is going on -- I did another cheapie test this morning & just about got an evap line & 2 cheapie ones now and only squinter of lines!!! Sorry for tmi but I used same wee and did a boots early response one and it came up faint positive (not massively dark but very obvious) so don't know what's going on!!!! Would be about 12dpo today but keep waiting for the cp to start .........


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Thanks ladies but I'm not sure what is going on -- I did another cheapie test this morning & just about got an evap line & 2 cheapie ones now and only squinter of lines!!! Sorry for tmi but I used same wee and did a boots early response one and it came up faint positive (not massively dark but very obvious) so don't know what's going on!!!! Would be about 12dpo today but keep waiting for the cp to start .........

I really hope that's not the case! :hugs: I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Sunshine. You are 12dpo so still have a lot more time to get a dark line. Fingers crossed that this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I think its still really early for a dark line dont panic yet! Everything crossed for you, make sure you don't leave your wee sitting about for tests I did that with Brooklyn and got a neg! It had only been on the windowsill half hour! Xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh thanks ladies xx I did a fr test today and also decided to do an opk to see if that was showing anything darker & did the internet cheapie tests again - bl**dy internet cheapie tests are all showing no progression whatsoever & in fact seem to be disappearing!! Whereas the other test are all BFP & dark lines - the fr one was a very clear pink line & the opk one was as dark as the control line almost!!! The bl**dy internet tests are all duds (wtf!!) so have been winding myself up thinking it was another cp when it isn't (not yet anyway!!). Have been feeling sick today on and off (which I don't usually get) & my boobs all have big blue veins all over them so fingers xd : ) am going to take each day as it comes and just see what happens! I went to recurring mc clinic today & told her I was pg & she prescribed me baby aspirin and progesterone until 12 weeks and also said they will book me in for a 7 week scan - she was sooo lovely - really nice doctor bless her - I'm actually starting to feel a little bit hopeful with this one!! But don't want another mc boo, hoo .....

Anyway luv how far along are you now? Will u get a scan soon??? Hope everything is progressing well for u hun xx fingers xd for u sweetie xx

Becks that is soo funny about ur wee - made me laugh out loud xx I was thinking about u hun & getting ur BFP for xmas & was wondering how often u dtd before /around O? I have been PG 5 times this year & we dtd every second day from about cd 6 & it seems to really work as I have read abstaining for 2 days after sex replenishes spermies & increases the numbers - so was just wondering whether that might get u ur xmas bfp that u sooo deserve?? xx

Nikki thanks for ur kind words hun xx I need some positive thoughts at the mo! Was wondering as u post occasionally whether u wanted to join the thread? - if so we would love to have u join & welcome to the group xx if not feel free to keep posting occasionally!! : )


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I am so so pleased and ditch the ICS they are evil! I've had so many fake bfps with them they are total rubbish! Go with the proper tests and your decent lines fantastic news about the clinic, I'm so v pleased you're getting some decent support xxxxx we've tried so many diff ways TTC and bd and the only method that has ever got me pregnant in the last two years is more bd, I'm a source of amusement on my over 40 thread I've been on since 2012 as they don't know where I get my energy from but we bd 3 times a day in the run up to o and then after a pos opk 4/5 times a day! Its the only method that's worked, when I was 36 it took just one time to conceive Casey but all that's changed:( good job dh is only 26 and plenty of energy lol. I would so love a Xmas bfp and to join you ladies but I guess we will see xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Sunshine - I would love to join this thread. I guess I should give some background information. I am 35 and have been ttc number 2 for the past 21/22 months. I have had 2 early losses/chemical pregnancies and they both have been before I turned 35. I am getting frustrated and feeling like it will never happen for me. I have a slightly underactive thyroid and am on medication but its not stabilised yet. I had my first appointment with an RE 2 weeks ago and she ordered heaps of tests as well as a Semen Analysis for DH. DH gave his sample at the clinic on Monday. 

My next appointment is on January 13th and that's when the RE will make a treatment plan for us. DH has agreed to do 3 cycles of IVF and am praying that it works for us. My DS who is 7 1/2 is really desperate for a sibling. A few months ago I heard him praying and asking god for a baby brother or sister. He said please god give me a baby brother or sister as I really really want one. He is so gentle with little babies and always plays with them. I feel so terrible for not being able to get pregnant.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies just got back from the doctors and tbh I won't be using anything anymore, dh has been asking me for months to throw the thermometer away and the o tests, it really takes over and as my libido increases along with my cm I know when I'm coming up for o and we bd anyway. My new doctor is absolutely lovely, he basically said dh is spot on, that all this temp taking, tracking cm, charts, tests just takes over and causes stress which can interfere with fertility, he said I'm fertile because my cycles and o are regular and I got pregnant twice this year and have had live births one which was only just over a year ago, he advised getting rid of the thermometer, tests etc just like dh has said and just enjoy my husband, relax and there is still plenty of time for another baby, as I've had both sexes too that equally showed no problems, he seriously doubts if anything has changed from when I had the tests with Brooklyn as the time period is too short and I've had two pregnancies this year, he said whether they result in losses or not a pregnancy means you are fertile still, it does take a bit longer at my age but told me not to give up, relax and keep trying, I felt so relieved as I left, this whole TTC has completely taken over and I should of followed dh advice months ago! So when this cycle is over its all going in the bin!! Xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Haha Becks you did make me laugh sweetie! - saying you were going to give everything up & then adding when this cycle is over! lol - it is like you have to ween yourself off of all of the processes isn't it! That is soo cool that you got a good doctor and I agree with u - I don't do any of the temping stuff (I just couldn't get my head around all of that work) I just do the opk's from about cd8 -- 1 a day & then maybe 2 when I think it's going +. Like I said before we also dtd from about cd 5 / 6 ( have 3 LO's and work full time so sometimes it can be hard to get the time & energy!) & then at least every two days / sometimes 3 days if we are both knackered. Its loosely based on the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) which basically says that you dtd every second day til past O (to replenish sperm and make sure his numbers aren't dropping too low & also so that there is a constant amount of sperm waiting for the egg). This month with me getting PG we dtd Saturday & Monday & then I got +opk Tuesday (I think O'd Wednesday) & I think my honey was out so we didn't do it again til Saturday & boom PG. I have always followed that idea ie every second day & works for me as PG 5 times this past year!! Have a google Becks of how long it takes sperm to replenish after sex & see what you think - it sounds like you have loads of fun with your high energy 26 year old dh! but maybe less is a bit more in this case hun!? -- anyway google it and see what you think sweetie xx I am so delighted you got a cool doctor -- I really do agree with him - you had a baby just a year ago and 2 cp's so your body is really trying hun & it is just getting that sticky one- praying that it's an xmas one for you babe xx what cd are you now?

Nikki welcome & sorry to hear about ur 2 cps - Becks and Luv and I all know about that so you are in good company. Fingers xd u get a bfp soon hun -- I read ur story about ur little boy wanting a baby brother / sister & it was very sad & would really tear at ur heart but u can't allow urself to dwell on things like that as u have got to stay + and not let urself fel inadequate in anyway. Becks and I have often said this ttc as u get older is like an endurance test & u just have to keep going til u get ur rainbow baba. Even if it means loads of cp's / early mc's or month after month of nothing u just have to keep going hun & stay +. R u taking vitamins & stuff hun & what about oh is he taking some vits too? I think u should keep in mind that u r still only 35 & have a good few years of ttc ahead of u - u already have one child so u know u can do it & everything works & it sounds like u have a great doc who will come up with a plan for u so fingers xd it is only a matter of time & just keep going with whatever optiosn are open to u natural or IVF XX


----------



## Sunshine14

That last message was getting too long so thought I would finish it and start a new one lol!! Just to say still PG been POAS like crazy all week & sending my honey out for packs of 2 proper tests at a time!! It was faint lines at start of week but getting darker tonight thank goodness!! It still hasn't sunk in really ....... I keep thinking will start bleeding at any point & don't really want to get my hopes up so just taking each day as it comes! The hospital scheduled a scan for me for 30th December when I will be 7weeks (if I get to that stage) & I'm just trying to focus on eating healthy, finishing up at work (last day is 19th & have 2 weeks off) and get organised with Santy & everything!! I have 2 xmas parties next week which will be big drinking affairs -- I managed to get out of one cos my little fella has a carol service that night so was able to use that as an excuse & give my ticket to a colleague & then the second one I'm going to pretend I have a UTI & can't drink booze (I had one a few months ago so might just get away with that!!) agh!!! ......... It sounds awful, I am staying + in myself but, if I don't start bleeding before the scan, I just don't believe that they will find a hb! Have been taking baby asprin and progesterone since Tuesday & I have googled it and both can help with recurring miscarriage but I just can't allow myself to get excited in case it's another cp or mmc : ( sorry ladies to be so crap but after 4 mc's this year I am kindof worn out emotionally iykwim!! Anyway completley knackered at the mo (hopefully a good sign!) so off for zzzzzzzzzzzz's xx take care ladies xx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I'm so so pleased your tests are getting darker! That's fantastic, I know I will be a nervous wreck if I'm lucky enough to get another bfp, I should be o anytime now, over the last two years we have tried different methods but the only one that's got me pregnant 5 times is more! 5 times a day for the first two in 2012, 4 times a day made Brooklyn and 2/3 times a day got the CP's (just couldn't manage anymore with having Brooklyn) they told us at the hospital that dh has a very high sperm count and that having sex multiple times a day only diminishes his count slightly but every time we bd it gives us an extra chance so I think its just different things work for different people and more is only what works for us dh has two jobs and i work part time but he does one from home making it slightly easier but still hard to fit in! 
Ive had really bad stitch like pain on and off all night in my right side of pelvis, haven't had o pain since I conceived Brooklyn so trying not to hope but can't help it! Look after yourself and I'm crossing absolutely everything that this is your sticky bean, lots luv xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Wow! Becks ur dh sounds like the perfect man!!! not only is he 26 but a mega high sperm count no wonder ur up for doing it 5 times a day -- you go girl!!! Especially if that is what has got u PG all the other times xx I've got a toyboy too but he is only 3 years younger than me but is so immature he behaves like a 30 year old and keeps me young!!! Lol xx It sounds v promising this month if ur getting O pain -- I have everything xd for u babe u have to get a lucky break soon & a sticky bfp if its not xmas then 2015 is ur year babe!! U just have to hang in there xxx

Afm I tested again this morning - I keep being surprised that its still + - I'm actually only 4 weeks + 3 today but because I tested early last weekend & got faint + it feels like this has gone on forever. The scan is 2 weeks Tuesday & it is soo going to drag!! Anyway babes enjoy ur bding & everything xd u get a sticky bfp xxx

Luv how r u doing hun? How far along are u? R u about 9 /10 weeks hun? Will u get a scan at 12 weeks? Hope ur well sweetie xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol he is pretty amazing I just wish id met him younger, me younger obviously lol, but you can't change what is meant to be, we are making up for it now I must admit, neither of us were happy before we met then nothing mattered once we found each other, god I sound like a right div lol but he is amazing and my best friend well no rise this morning and was a bit disappointed but I had the pains right into the early hours so I guess I could of o early hours and the rise will be tomorrow, hope so, we had to set the alarm really early so we could bd before everyone wakes as dh has taken our son 6 out today which he does every sat, swimming or bowling etc to make sure he never feels left out with Brooklyn needing so much attention xxx
I'm so pleased your tests are still positive I lost my lines almost by 12dpo and not got past 4 weeks 3 days with either cp so I'm so so thrilled for you I just hope I can join you and luv xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Becks ur fella sounds lovely & your relationship sounds great - some people never find a relationship like that so you are very lucky xx Did you work out whether you o'd then? ARe you in the 2ww now hun?

Afm - I'm in a pretty bad way at the mo' - I'm 4+ 4 today & my 4 mc's in the past year were at 4+3, 5+6, 3+6 & mmc at 6 weeks which ended at 9 weeks. I am convinced it's going to be another mc - i had cramping last night & my boobs don't seem as sore today so I'm waiting for af to start - I was googling mc last night (probably a stupid thing to do!!) and my head is wrecked! I found this website that said that when the egg & sperm fuse together sometimes not all chromosomes are there & it is only when they come to play their part in the babies development that the miscarriage occurs- so that is probably why they say the risk of mc goes down at 12 weeks as the baby is more or less formed then & just has to grow!! I'm only 4+4 aghhhhhh!! How do I get to 12 weeks!!!?????? Any tips Becks on how I get through this hun??? Maybe i just have to try to take each day at a time!! Sorry to be so crap - I'm usually v positive -- I'm actually starting to wonder if the progesterone I'm taking is messing with my moods a bit ............. anyway hun hope ur well & getting set for xmas? I have tomorrow off & we are going santy shopping & to see my little fellas nativity play & I only have 4 days left at work after that -- so maybe I should just absorb myself in xmas & see if I can get through each day as it comes!! Take care hun xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw sweetheart I totally, totally understand, anyone that has been through what you (we) have been through is going to find it hard, be kind to yourself, its so hard to be super positive all the time, after two losses (12 then 11 weeks) I conceived Brooklyn and was a bit of a wreck in the beginning, I remember my sickness completely disappeared for a week at 8 weeks and I convinced myself it was all over, then at 9 weeks I went to the loo and had brown discharge, I sunk to the floor and cried my eyes out, that's how both the losses started and I thought it was over for sure, I was devastated, but I had a scan booked the same day and thank god there was little Brooklyn bobbing his head and moving his legs, it was hard right up to the end but as he started to move (I felt him soooo early at 10 weeks, like a wriggle) more it got easier, at 34 weeks he was quiet all day totally unlike him so I went and got monitored overnight and he was absolutely fine, the bfp is only the start babe isn't it!! Then you have to get through the rest, definitely one day at a time and don't worry about mild cramps (totally normal) or symptoms coming and going (mine did the whole 12 first weeks) always here for you anytime you're worried or need to talk xxxxxxxxx
AFM still no rise! Still bd but weekends are harder so annoying I've not o yet! Its now 72 hours since my peak so if I don't today I'm not sure I will:( xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Aw sweetheart I totally, totally understand, anyone that has been through what you (we) have been through is going to find it hard, be kind to yourself, its so hard to be super positive all the time, after two losses (12 then 11 weeks) I conceived Brooklyn and was a bit of a wreck in the beginning, I remember my sickness completely disappeared for a week at 8 weeks and I convinced myself it was all over, then at 9 weeks I went to the loo and had brown discharge, I sunk to the floor and cried my eyes out, that's how both the losses started and I thought it was over for sure, I was devastated, but I had a scan booked the same day and thank god there was little Brooklyn bobbing his head and moving his legs, it was hard right up to the end but as he started to move (I felt him soooo early at 10 weeks, like a wriggle) more it got easier, at 34 weeks he was quiet all day totally unlike him so I went and got monitored overnight and he was absolutely fine, the bfp is only the start babe isn't it!! Then you have to get through the rest, definitely one day at a time and don't worry about mild cramps (totally normal) or symptoms coming and going (mine did the whole 12 first weeks) always here for you anytime you're worried or need to talk xxxxxxxxx
> AFM still no rise! Still bd but weekends are harder so annoying I've not o yet! Its now 72 hours since my peak so if I don't today I'm not sure I will:( xxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:thanks so much Becks -- it's so lovely to have someone who has been through what I'm going through & ur message made me feel a lot better -- u r right the bfp is just the start isn't it!! I was reading last night that if you get a hb then it's 78% chance of successful pregnancy so will just have to get to my scan!! I said to my honey last night that I wanted a hb at the scan & healthy baby for xmas -- poor bloke!! Anyway how r u today? Did you get ur temp rise yet showing u O'd hun???? Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes that's totally right your chances rocket after seeing a HB! I've absolutely everything crossed for you xxxx and you're welcome I mean it, anytime, I'm not feeling super confident as thanks to that daft fertility monitor (won't be using again) it gave me high fertility CD 9, peak fertility CD 12 but I didn't ovulate til my usual CD 15 (yest ). So it advises bd on all of your high and peak fertile days but most of our bd was around CD 10,11,12 although we did still bd twice a day other days. Sigh, I won't be using anything next cycle, I know my body well and like today my cm dries up the day after I o and I o around CD 15 every cycle, so I shall be relying on my cm and libido lol. I desperately want a bfp for Xmas, prob more than I admit to myself but if I don't I'm going to concentrate on loosing weight without keep falling off the wagon and if its meant too be its meant to be! Stay strong, you've got every chance, remember each new pregnancy is a fresh start xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks hun xx after 4 mc's in a row I just don't believe I have any eggs left to end in a healthy baba! I keep thinking back to my other healthy kiddies & the PG's all seemed so much easier & much more carefree (I know I was always nervous until the nuchal scan but then I relaxed) whereas these days it all seems so hard - hard getting the bfp, then waiting for a cp, then waiting for a hb - aghhhh!! But I do think ur right though I just have to stay strong. At least Christmas will be a geat distraction and make the time go much faster hopefully - we went santy shopping today & got a good bit done so that was a relief!! I tested yesterday on a digi & it said pregnant 1-2 weeks so my head was a bit wrecked by that as well as according to lmp I shoud have got a reading of 2-3 weeks -- I suppose the other thing I need to do is stop over analysing everything! & sray away from google!! lol - yeah right lol.

As for u hun I think it sounds like u got a ton of bding in & u have a really great chance this month - firstly sperm lives for up to 5/7 days so if u were dtd 10,11,12 & then a couple of times a day for next couple of days then I think u have everything covered! Also from the stuff I have read it is the bding 2 or 3 days before O that really makes a difference cos it means the sperm are waiting for the egg when it pops out & also they have a chance to go through the specific process that makes them able to fuse with the egg. I think u have it well covered hun & just sit back and relax now & enjoy the run up to xmas! I think ur right too not to mess with all that crap - just get on and dtd & it will happen - if u know when u O just make sure loads of bding & it will happen -- just remember u had little Brooklyn 1 year ago and have had 2 cp's since - so ur body is trying & just have to get a sticky, healthy one xx anyway hun I'm bloody knackered at the moment (taking that as a good sign!) so off to bed early in a min xx take it easy - I really do think u did eveyrthing u could & I have everything xd for ur BFP xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine, it was so difficult for me to be happy about this pregnancy at first. I felt anxiety like I have never felt before. I couldn't say I was pregnant out loud. We didn't tell very many people and the ones we did tell I avoided talking to. I think I was just waiting for the rug to be pulled out from under me again. Even as I started feeling more and more symptoms, I acted like there was a non pregnancy related reason for them. Basically I was a mess. I got some reassurance at my scan at 7w. I got to see a little blob and a nice strong hb. Then when my morning sickness kicked in full force it got easier again. Now at 10w I am feeling much more hopeful. My next hurdle is the first trimester scan in 3 weeks. Because honestly at our age it is a legitimate concern. I think once I get past that and everything looks healthy I will breathe a huge sigh of relief. Truthfully I'm glad this is the last time I will do this. The stress has been very hard on me. 

It will get easier, you just need to give it time. And it's ok to feel however you are feeling. You have already been through so much. When you get to the end and have a beautiful baby in your arms it will all be water under the bridge. Until then, we are all here for you every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I hope you both have healthy happy pregnancies, its so hard not to worry, impossible really but try to stay positive you both have a great chance I'm not feeling so hopeful for me I don't know why! I think its prob just trying to disconnect from the disappointment a bit but I'm always here rooting for you both xxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh thanks Luv and thanks Oasis, you are both so sweet - I haven't told anyone in 'real life' that I am PG so it's amazing to have you both to chat to especially as u both understand how scary this whole ttc thing is at our age! Luv I have everything xd for ur scan in 3 weeks & I'm praying u get the all clear -- it is hard at our age as there is a higher chance of something going wrong but also lots of women do have perfectly healthy babies so we have to stay +. U have to let us know when ur scan is sweetie?
xx 

Becks stay + and don't think of urself as out unless u get af! U have to get lucky break soon hun with a sticky baba - how many dpo are u now hun? Any sypmtoms or how u doing hun?

Afm - hmmmm -- should be 5 weeks today by LMP -- did a digi Sunday & it said 1-2 weeks, did another last night & it said 1-2 weeks & another this am (thinking hcg would be stronger in the morning) & still said 1-2 weeks -- so no progression!!!!! If I am 5 weeks today surely it should say 2-3 weeks by now if not 3+ -- agh ............. don't know what to think really - sorry for tmi but keep expecting to see blood when I wipe after the loo but nothing yet - but just feels like it's not progressing!! I did read somewhere new egg + new sperm = new pregnancy so trying to focus on that but really hope to get 2-3 on digi ..........


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Ahh thanks Luv and thanks Oasis, you are both so sweet - I haven't told anyone in 'real life' that I am PG so it's amazing to have you both to chat to especially as u both understand how scary this whole ttc thing is at our age! Luv I have everything xd for ur scan in 3 weeks & I'm praying u get the all clear -- it is hard at our age as there is a higher chance of something going wrong but also lots of women do have perfectly healthy babies so we have to stay +. U have to let us know when ur scan is sweetie?
> xx
> 
> Becks stay + and don't think of urself as out unless u get af! U have to get lucky break soon hun with a sticky baba - how many dpo are u now hun? Any sypmtoms or how u doing hun?
> 
> Afm - hmmmm -- should be 5 weeks today by LMP -- did a digi Sunday & it said 1-2 weeks, did another last night & it said 1-2 weeks & another this am (thinking hcg would be stronger in the morning) & still said 1-2 weeks -- so no progression!!!!! If I am 5 weeks today surely it should say 2-3 weeks by now if not 3+ -- agh ............. don't know what to think really - sorry for tmi but keep expecting to see blood when I wipe after the loo but nothing yet - but just feels like it's not progressing!! I did read somewhere new egg + new sperm = new pregnancy so trying to focus on that but really hope to get 2-3 on digi ..........

My scan is January 5th.

I have read so many stories about those tests just not working properly. I can understand you concern though. Can you have blood drawn to check your numbers? I have also read a lot of stories when it jumps from 1-2 to 3+ in a day btw. Mine did not show 3+ until I was over 5w. And I was absolutely sure of my O date.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Luv that makes me feel soo much better! I was getting paranoid that bleeding was going to start soon - I did a normal PG test tonight & it went + straight away so the hcg must be quite high -- those bloody digis are expensive as well -- I might leave it to next week and then test again - my scan is on 30 : ) I will have everything xd for u hunny on 5th xx


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly I've read that many stories about those darn digis causing uneccessary worry, even on my over 40 thread I've been on for 2 years the lady that started the thread got a 1/2 when she should have got 2/3 and it scared the hell out of her, her little girl is 8 weeks older than Brooklyn now!! I think they aren't reliable at all so please don't worry. Ff changed my ovulation date from CD 15 to CD 11 but that's not right I don't think, I don't think I'm 9dpo I think I'm 5 dpo but I'm not v hopeful really, I've tried to be but I can't! Thank you though xxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Sunshine..like luvallmyh and oasis said, I wouldn't worry about the conception indicator tests. I remember reading on another thread a while back about a woman who tested and got a 1-2 weeks and when she used another test using the same urine, she got a 3+.

I know its hard to relax but keep faith that everything will be okay.


----------



## Nikki1979

Oasis - I think I am 4dpo today. We are cycle buddies.


----------



## Oasis717

Really that's great Nikki, its nice to have someone to wait with, wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Nikki & Becks xx I did some googling and ur both correct there are loads of stories about women not getting the right weeks - it's probably a ploy on clearblue's part to make u buy more of them!! I have run out of tests now anyway - done ever single test in the house & really I have to just wait for the scan now a week Tuesday! I finished work for 2 weeks anyway so mega happy to be able to chill out a bit -- we are off to Santas fsrm on Monday so should be fun - but I have a bl**dy cold again - great just in time for xmas!!

Becks I think u must be 6dpo today -- keep in mind u said u had cm & high libido which disappeared around cd15 so u can't have O'd on cd11 - didn't u say u always O around cd 14 like clockwork these days? - so ignore whatever is telling u u O'd earlier. Its probably too early for symptoms anyway but have u noticed anything hun? Hoping and praying for a bfp for u hun for ur christmas pressie xxxx

Nikki fingers xd this is ur month too hun & thanks for the reassurance on the digis - it's so easy to worry about every little thing after 4 mc's! But realy I won't know whats going on until scan on 30th .......


----------



## Oasis717

I'm really pleased you've run out of tests lol! I think you can drive yourself mad but id be the same! So hard when you've had so many losses, your scan is going to be great, you're gunna have a wonderful Xmas knowing your precious lo is growing everyday, I'm so happy for you xxx
I believe I'm 6 dpo too, I've been o on immediately around cd15 for 9 months now plus I've no spotting which I would have by now, just sore boobs which is normal for me, nothing else jumps out at me, I've been feeling a little off, a bit odd but that could be nothing so not mega hopeful but they do say Xmas is the time for miracles so I guess you never know xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Haha - just read ur post!! My honey is at the shops & I asked him to get one last 2 pack of digis lol :wacko:::blush:winkwink:- that's it then I promise!! ..... I just have to see it progress a bit & then I will be happy & it is so hard to agonise for another 10 days -- maybe the testing just helps to fill the time iykwim!! I read somewhere that there is a study of scottish women that says the 6 months after a mc u have more chance of healthy baby & less complications so I'm hoping that cos I had the mc that ended August that this is my sticky bean -- I'm just bracing myself mentally for hearing the news on 30th that there is no hb!! I really want my honey to come with me but we don't have a babysitter -- I don't want to go on my own -- I went on my own last time in August waiting to find a hb & kept having to go back again & I just don't want to do it again .:nope:...... :headspin::headspin:

AS for u hun u still have plenty of time for symptoms to appear xx & some of my PG's have had very little symptoms & every PG the symptoms are different - I know u really want ur xmas bfp & I really am praying u get it hun xxx if u don't though u have to keep positive Becks - we said we were in this for the long haul, whatever it takes to get a sticky healthy baba & u will get PG again with a sticky baba (U just had Brooklyn a year ago) u just have to be determined, persistent & don't get disillusioned -- I'm expecting to get another mmc at the scan so I'm sure I will be back with u again soon but if that happens I'm going to keep going cos we have to catch a lucky egg & that is all - I'm sending u big hugs hun stay positive no matter what happens xx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: & sending u loads of baby dust for ur bfp :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## Sunshine14

Yipee so excited! Just got 2-3 weeks on the digi test which has to be a good sign that the hcg is progressing in the right direction -- was expecting to still see 1-2 weeks so I'm over the moon -- just have to see a heartbeat now on the scan xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yay that's amazing I'm so pleased for you! See, all gunna be OK xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Becks - what dpo are you today hun?


----------



## Oasis717

Who knows lol ff has changed it so many times but I'm out whatever, spotting bright red this morning which is my signal every month its all over, I'll spot for a couple of days then AF. We are giving up now as after a year I just don't think its going to happen for us, I'm so pleased for both you ladies though. I'm chucking my opks and my thermometer and I guess what will be will be xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Oasis717 said:


> Who knows lol ff has changed it so many times but I'm out whatever, spotting bright red this morning which is my signal every month its all over, I'll spot for a couple of days then AF. We are giving up now as after a year I just don't think its going to happen for us, I'm so pleased for both you ladies though. I'm chucking my opks and my thermometer and I guess what will be will be xxxxx

Ahh sweetie pie sorry to hear that u got af :hugs::hugs: u have to do what's right for u babe but I still think ur very fertile (with the two cp's in last 12 months) & it could happen next month or the month after babe xx I'm on another thread with a lady who just turned 45 and she just got her BFP and is two day behind me!! so there is always hope - I think if u want that baba u can't give up - ur still young & fertile hun xx anyway u have to make the decision that is right for u babe -- take it easy hun I will miss ur company on B n B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: have a lovely christmas & new year & would be lovely if u feel like checking in now and then :thumbup::flower::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Luv and Nikki just a quick post to say Happy Christmas hope you have a lovely Christmas xxxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Sunshine - I am so happy for you. Your little Christmas miracle is growing nicely. Next Christmas, you will have a family of 6 instead of 5.

Oasis - I am so sorry that the stupid witch showed up. I also second what sunshine said. Your rainbow will be with you soon. 

Merry Christmas to both of you.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Nikki - hope you had a lovely relaxing Christmas too xx I have my scan in 4 sleepies -- I just want it to come now as I just want to knwo either way now really - have enough of the wondering if there will be a hb or whether it's another mmc!

How did you get on? How many dpo are you hun?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Luv and Nikki hope ur both well xx had my scan today and it was 'inconclusive' & no intrauterine PG but there is a mass next to right ovary so they think it is probably an ectopic PG. I have no pain or bleeding and so they took bloods and have to go back New Years day so they can check the levels again and advise on next steps -- boo, hoo -- 5 PG's in past year and nothing to show for it -- so fed up! 

Hope you two are both well xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh Sunshine, I am so sorry. It just isn't fair :nope: I hope you heal quickly and get your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sunshine - I am so sorry honey. I was sure that this was your rainbow baby. Massive hugs to you :hugs: 

I pray that 2015 is kinder to you and gives you your take home baby.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Luv and Nikki xx been back and forward to the hospital mostly every day for scans and blood to be taken. My hcg was 819 Tuesday, 890 on Thursday & 914 on Saturday -- I started bleeding yesterday and they are hopeful that will have made my hcg drop significantly. If it has gone up again tomorrow then I will probably have to have the injection to stop the PG growing or my tube might rupture - very worrying time, I'm constantly assessing my pain levels on the right hand side to make sure the tube is not rupturing & I have to run to hospital. I'm praying it has dropped tomorrow xx

How are both of you doing? When is ur scan luv? Nikki how did u get on - what cd are u on?


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sunshine14 said:


> Thanks Luv and Nikki xx been back and forward to the hospital mostly every day for scans and blood to be taken. My hcg was 819 Tuesday, 890 on Thursday & 914 on Saturday -- I started bleeding yesterday and they are hopeful that will have made my hcg drop significantly. If it has gone up again tomorrow then I will probably have to have the injection to stop the PG growing or my tube might rupture - very worrying time, I'm constantly assessing my pain levels on the right hand side to make sure the tube is not rupturing & I have to run to hospital. I'm praying it has dropped tomorrow xx
> 
> How are both of you doing? When is ur scan luv? Nikki how did u get on - what cd are u on?

I'm so sorry. I hope things can work out naturally.
My scan is tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous - thank you for asking.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Luv - did you have the scan yet hun? Hope it was good news and baby growing well???? Update when you can sweetie x

Afm - I woke up this morning & felt like 'me' again & all my pg sypmtoms had reduced - went for scan and bloods & PG has reduced in the tube and my bloods are down from 914 to 167 -- they said I had miscarried on my own & PG is reabsorbing -- never so happy for hcg to drop!! They said chances of the tube rupturing now were 'slim' yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee -- so relieved that's it's all over - such a stressful time!!

Nikki how are you doing?


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'm so happy things are working out naturally. I know that makes a huge difference in your recovery time. I hope the new year brings you a baby in your arms.

Afm, I did have my scan. Hb was 155, nuchal fold was 2.4, baby measures 13w 5d! I'm 12w 6d. The sonographer asked if we wanted to know the gender. She said it was a boy! The nub is pointing straight up & the potty shot looked very boy to me too. It feels weird to know already! Maybe because he's bigger it was easier to see?



The nub


----------



## Sunshine14

ahh congratulations Luv so so happy for u hun and that is a great hb! Well done u and take it easy now for the rest of the pregnancy - I have everything crossed that you have your baby in your arms in 6ish months hun xx a beautiful ittle boy yipeee!! Big hugs and stay well xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Luv - so happy to see a healthy baby boy. What were your kids hoping for? My DS is hoping for a baby boy - hopefully I can give him that. 

Sunshine - how are you feeling? Any pain/bleeding? 

AFM - am on cd 10. Shld be ovulating in the next few days ( most likely Saturday). It just so happens, we are having people over and they will staying for a few days so bedding then is out of the question. Hubby doesnt like doing it with people in the next room.
I will be seeing my RE next week and she will have all my results ready including DHs semen analysis. She might give me some clomid to help things along.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello sunshine I too am going thru the same thing a suspected Ectopic I refused to terminate w the shot and my numbers went down on there own finally got a negative test yesterday :(

My issue is no spotting or bleeding yet but I was taking a ton of P and other Supps trying to help that LO so idk! I did get some spotting or almost like a period early on but my HCG was going up!! :shrug:

I'm at a loss w 3 losses last year also it's so frustrating the only good thing is that the last 2 we conceived naturally w Supps so I hope 2015 is our year!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies how are you all doing?

Luv how is that little baba cookig in there? Good I hope xx hope ur well hun xx

Nikki how did you get on did u manage to get any bding in around O? Also how were ur results hun?

Sis sorry to hear that - I know it is a sorrying time & sorry for ur losses hope u get a sticky bean soon x

Afm - got negative test finally yesterday - we are ntnp this month so will see what happens - I don't tend to O after mc so not holding out much hope - the doctor said it was an 8% chance of another ectopic so something else to worry about when ttc but I'm goign to just forget about it and go with the flow .....


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi sunshine, how are you feeling now? 

I didn't get to bed around ovulation last month - am currently on CD 9 today and starting getting highs on my ovulation metre. Should be ovulating in the next couple of days. 

My appointment went well. Everything was perfect with DH's Semen Analysis. Since everything seems to be okay with me and DH according to bloods, the fertility specialist wants me to do a Laparoscopy and uterine biopsy to check if there are any issues that could be preventing implantation. I decided to go via the public route so will have to wait 4-6 months for it. Hoping I get pregnant before that..am really scared to get any procedures done. I will be 36 in 3 months ..hoping I get a BFP as a birthday gift.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Nikki glad all ur tests went well that 4-6 months will fly by but fingers cd u get ur bfp before then. I had my first child at 34 and then my second at 38 & my third at 40 so if ur only just approaching 36 you have loads of time yet to get your little fella a brother or sister xx

Luv how are you hun? We need an update! Hoping all good with u xx

Afm - got the witch today -- first one after ectopic so i'm happy to be back on track and relieved that my body has had a chance to heal. I will see what 2015 holds PG wise. We are currently house hunting and I'm mad busy at work so plenty of distractions!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Everything is going smoothly so far. 100% sure he's a boy. We had the cell free dna testing & everything came back healthy. What a relief! I'm 17 weeks & feeling a little bit of movement. I have another anterior placenta so not as much as I would like to feel. I have my anatomy scan in a week and a half. Excited to see him again. My back & pelvis are starting to act up and I know it's going to get so bad I'll be immobile by the end. 
Here is a bump pic if you want to see it

Spoiler


I hope you get your bfp before all those procedures Nikki!
I hope 2015 brings you a sticky bfp sunshine. House hunting is exciting and stressful for sure!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Luv glad to hear all going well hun xx u have a lovely baby bump developing there sweetie - did u go for another scan since I last checked in? Hope everything good? Are u going to find out the sex even though u think it is team blue?

Hey Nikki how are you doing hun? What cd are you at now? Any news from u hun? HOpe ur well xxx

Afm - positive opk tonight so we have been dtd (especially as it's valentines day)! We found a house last weekend and put an offer in so very excited about that - its in a lovely area and big garden and we will add an extension to the back and into the loft to creat some more space - very exciting!! Just have to do the legal stuff now .....

Anyway kisses to u both xx


----------



## Oasis717

Carmel I can't message you back on hot mail once again I don't know why it keeps doing that! Hope you're OK. Me and dh have decided to wait 2 months before trying again, (sorry you other ladies won't know but I just had a mc at 6 weeks) for two reasons really, one I really, really want to be a healthy weight when we try again and two we are going away with friends on the 24th April and I really don't want to be stressing about needing the loo every 5 mins and not drinking etc, its our first holiday in years so we've decided to wait until after I hope everyone is OK. Luv I'm so pleased all is so well with you xxxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I hope you catch that golden egg Oasis!

:hugs: So sorry Sunshine. I hope a little break is just what you need. 

I had my anatomy scan today at 18w 6d. Everything is perfect! He's still a boy - which was confirmed with the cell free dna testing we had done. So genetically & chromosomally he is 100% healthy. I am very relieved and of course happy! 
A few pics




I think we are naming him Hawkin <3


----------



## Oasis717

Luv that's amazing I'm so happy for you and I love the name! Can I ask what the testing you had done was and did you have to have it privately? Xxxxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oasis717 said:


> Luv that's amazing I'm so happy for you and I love the name! Can I ask what the testing you had done was and did you have to have it privately? Xxxxx

I'm not exactly sure what it was called. The dr called it a cell free dna test. You can have it starting at 10 weeks, I had mine at 12w 6d. It was just my blood. It took 2 weeks to get the results. It told us the baby did not have down syndrom and an additional 4 or so chromosomal defects. It also tells you the gender. Our insurance covered it because of my age, but I am hearing it's upward of $2000 if it isn't covered. It's in place of having an amnio or cvs. Worth every penny if you ask me. I had it done with my last pregnancy and had to pay for it. Although, 2 years ago it did not tell you the gender or as many defects. It was done through through my ob when I went for my 12 week scan.


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, its called the Harmony test over here and it costs £500, sounds amazing xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Luv I'm so happy for u that it's all going well and a beatiful baby boy - Hawkin is a fab name as well - stay healthy sweetie ad ur little rainbow will be here before u know it xx

Becks got ur message xx do what u want sweetie re waiting & enjoy ur hols xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

PS Hope ur doing well Nikki xx


----------

